# The Drivel Bar and Grill



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

under new old management!
chee burgah! chee burgah! No coke, Pepsi!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)

Any fries with that?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

Naww I'd rather have some of them onion rings!!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

whaddya hav whaddya hav whaddya hav


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any fries with that?



grill closed already. tinfoil drink boxes arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Just give me a quart of whiskey. Don`t take the cap off. Just break the neck off and hand it to me. No glass.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I reckon I ran everbody off. Tomorrow will be a better day, maybe.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I reckon I ran everbody off. Tomorrow will be a better day, maybe.



One more minute


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I reckon I ran everbody off. Tomorrow will be a better day, maybe.



I'm pretty sure its' your aviator that did it!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Any curly fries? They match my hair.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

For those that need to know!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Any curly fries? They match my hair.



Mmmmmmmm, curly fries.......


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mmmmmmmm, curly fries.......



Yeah, i just flung a craving on myself too....Problem is, it's midnight and I ain't going to Walmart just for frozen curly fries.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah, i just flung a craving on myself too....Problem is, it's midnight and I ain't going to Walmart just for frozen curly fries.



Same here. Just raided the fridge and had left over steak with veggies. Wasn't what I wanted but it worked.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

morning all....This place serve breakfast?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll have two over easy, hashbrowns scattered, smothered and covered, sausage and a hot cup a joe.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll have two over easy, hashbrowns scattered, smothered and covered, sausage and a hot cup a joe.



Order up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

sterlo is already gone and I slaved over the stove  and one else want his order for free?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sterlo is already gone and i slaved over the stove  and one else want his order for free?



:d:d:d:d


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

why are all these cans in this corner  I feel like I've been here before, and the guard goat from the driveler zoo keeps runnin from me evertime I try to pet it 


oh yeah and I want country ham, redeye gravy, scrambled duck  eggs and cathead biskits


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Same here. Just raided the fridge and had left over steak with veggies. Wasn't what I wanted but it worked.



I know that feeling. It's one of those moments when you stand there with both doors of the fridge open, staring at the food, and saying, "There's nothing to eat in this house!" 



gobbleinwoods said:


> sterlo is already gone and I slaved over the stove  and one else want his order for free?



I'll take all but the eggs. I only eat mine scrambled...



OutFishHim said:


>



Morning Heffer!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why are all these cans in this corner  I feel like I've been here before, and the guard goat from the driveler zoo keeps runnin from me evertime I try to pet it
> 
> 
> oh yeah and I want country ham, redeye gravy, scrambled duck  eggs and cathead biskits



gravy on the side.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gravy on the side.



that aint no gravy touchun my eggs nor ham 

GET THAT JUNK OFF MY PLATE

jus fer that bamer owes me a drink on the house


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I know that feeling. It's one of those moments when you stand there with both doors of the fridge open, staring at the food, and saying, "There's nothing to eat in this house!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin!  Sorry you missed me this weekend... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> gravy on the side.



Now that one looks good.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I know that feeling. It's one of those moments when you stand there with both doors of the fridge open, staring at the food, and saying, "There's nothing to eat in this house!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gravy on the side.



That looks good!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gobbleinwoods said:
> 
> 
> > gravy on the side.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

Well grab a plate Georgia Belle there is more where that came from.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gravy on the side.





What`s that green stuff? Grass clippins`?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s that green stuff? Grass clippins`?



Expensive one's at that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning, Drivelers!
my apologies for the slow service, but the dishwasher is full. Knew we should have got a bigger dog.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

Now we're talkin...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mornin' yall.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It's early so I put this on his tab.



yep its early so I'll have a


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Y'all are killin' me here...all I've got is coffee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2010)

And for the thought for the day:  Is it Tuesday or humpday to you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And for the thought for the day:  Is it Tuesday or humpday to you?





Doctor day...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Drivelers!
> my apologies for the slow service, but the dishwasher is full. Knew we should have got a bigger dog.....



we oughta let Trapdaddy's rino do it when he swings by 


oh and the free drinks are kindly makin up fer the slow service


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And for the thought for the day:  Is it Tuesday or humpday to you?



think it mite be Tumpday  or mebbe Huesday 



Nicodemus said:


> Doctor day...



mebbe they tell ya sumthin useful


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2010)

Mornin y'all...mini wheats and skim milk here.Fixin ti let a rabbit out,then let my beagles have a chase this mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Y'all are killin' me here...all I've got is coffee!



No kiddin  

Mornin Yall!  

Thinkin some biscuits n gravy sounds good... but that'd mean I would need to do dishes


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.



are you ready to let the air outta one Saturday  cause I am 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all...mini wheats and skim milk here.Fixin ti let a rabbit out,then let my beagles have a chase this mornin







SnowHunter said:


> No kiddin
> 
> Mornin Yall!
> 
> Thinkin some biscuits n gravy sounds good... but that'd mean I would need to do dishes



why is the dog sick cause ya can use bamers


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And for the thought for the day:  Is it Tuesday or humpday to you?



It don't matter what "day" it is, it's my first day off in a week and a half!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Doctor day...



Ruh-roh. "Yep, your knee is messed up." Well, duh, Mr. Doctor Sir.



SnowHunter said:


> No kiddin
> 
> Mornin Yall!
> 
> Thinkin some biscuits n gravy sounds good... but that'd mean I would need to do dishes



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> are you ready to let the air outta one Saturday  cause I am



Yessir!  Deer or bear, whichever decides to walk by first.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

sux to be me I'm off to skool


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sux to be me I'm off to skool



have a good'un hankus


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

elfiii said:


> I'm pretty sure its' your aviator that did it!



 elfiii stopped by!!!!!!!!!! 


Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh yeah...it's been one week since I quit snuff,been easier than I thought it would be.Tried the nicotine gum yesterday,that's nasty stuff right there.Also found out that peppermint will cause little sores on ya tongue if you use it too much


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> elfiii stopped by!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!!



Mornin Miss America


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey keebs


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning Keebs!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey keebs nice av 

Hey lunar pastry


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Grass clippins`?



Talkin grass clippins  Reminds me a last weekends Dove shoot  Red bugs sure found a nice meal on me. Never though a myself as a good ole southern meal... TILL NOW


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Oh yeah...it's been one week since I quit snuff,been easier than I thought it would be.Tried the nicotine gum yesterday,that's nasty stuff right there.Also found out that peppermint will cause little sores on ya tongue if you use it too much


 Keep it up, you're an inspiration for those of us that hasn't gotten the gumption up yet to quit! 



MoonPie said:


> Mornin Miss America


 Ya like my fan, huh?!?! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Hey keebs


Mornin............ git them dogs to goin!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning Keebs!


Heyyyy sista!!! 



Hankus said:


> Hey keebs nice av
> 
> Hey lunar pastry


I have a couple more I thought about using.............. hhhmmm bird plucking anyone...............


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Keep it up, you're an inspiration for those of us that hasn't gotten the gumption up yet to quit!
> 
> 
> Ya like my fan, huh?!?!
> ...



No pluckin fer me I'm good. Sides thatun ya got reminds me of Tim Allens old show and Wilson Wilson 



Hey Rick


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya like my fan, huh?!?!



Yep. As long as it's a "hot flashin" fan.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No pluckin fer me I'm good. Sides thatun ya got reminds me of Tim Allens old show and Wilson Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rick





But........................

















Ya gotta admit, you have some mad skillzzz...............


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> elfiii stopped by!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!!



Good mornin Sista!




Jeff Raines said:


> Oh yeah...it's been one week since I quit snuff,been easier than I thought it would be.Tried the nicotine gum yesterday,that's nasty stuff right there.Also found out that peppermint will cause little sores on ya tongue if you use it too much



Congrats Jeff!  You can do it!

Try sunflower seeds? 




MoonPie said:


> Mornin Miss America



Morning Moonie!



Hankus said:


> Hey Rick



Dear Gawd!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yep. As long as it's a "hot flashin" fan.



That & gnats are my two worst enemies............ 

But to be PC, now a days it's called "Power Surges".................


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No pluckin fer me I'm good. Sides thatun ya got reminds me of Tim Allens old show and Wilson Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rick



Beerkus! What ya been up too Dude


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good mornin Sista!
> Congrats Jeff!  You can do it!
> Try sunflower seeds?
> Morning Moonie!
> Dear Gawd!!!!!



 Hellloooo sista!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

Mike-  You really think that South Florida is going to come in the swamp and beat the Gaytors???  Intersting pic... i dont think it will happen but i would love to see it.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good mornin Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who wants a few good Red Bug bites and a little Poison Ivy? Tip for the day. Stick to fishin... or at least don't spend a bunch a time looking for a dove in an Ivy patch!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Beerkus! What ya been up too Dude



Skool werk n freshfest2


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Who wants a few good Red Bug bites and a little Poison Ivy? Tip for the day. Stick to fishin... or at least don't spend a bunch a time looking for a dove in an Ivy patch!



 Bug Bites AND PI??  No way, one or the other is bad enough!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

Those text messages jacked my phone up....  It's frozen....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 8, 2010)

whew,what a race.Was gonna film it but......rabbit got thru the fence into neighbors yard,dogs work their way around the fence into the yard.Rabbit went out the other side of the fence,now it's 2 doors down with 3,five month old beagle pups hollerin.
Rabbit is now under neighbors vehicles,my wife is on one side trying to catch it,I'm on the other,down on my belly.
Finally one of the pups,Smoke,gets out of the other neighbors fence,(who btw,was on his back deck enjoying all of this)chases the rabbit across the street into another neighbors yard.
I told wife to catch the other 2 pups while smoke and I catch the rabbit.Neighbor across the street is out on her porch smiling as we go thru her yard into yet another one.But this house has been forclosed on and is empty.
Smoke trails the rabbit into that back yard where the grass is knee high.Rabbit is now wore out and I catch it,look up here comes wife with other 2 dogs.We get all the puppies penned up and rabbit back in the cage
Look in the other pen where the pups sire and dam are and bella is in heat againI hope I got hemi out of there before a hook up


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lesson 1.....*

Lesson 1: 

A man is getting into the shower just as his wife is finishing up her shower, when the doorbell rings. 

The wife quickly wraps herself in a towel and runs downstairs. 

When she opens the door, there stands Bob, the next-door neighbor. 

Before she says a word, Bob says, 'I'll give you $800 to drop that towel.' 


After thinking for a moment, the woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob, after a few seconds, Bob hands her $800 and leaves. 


The woman wraps back up in the towel and goes back upstairs. 

When she gets to the bathroom, her husband asks, 'Who was that?' 

'It was Bob the next door neighbor,' she replies. 

'Great,' the husband says, 'did he say anything about the $800 he owes me?' 


Moral of the story: 

If you share critical information pertaining to credit and risk with your shareholders in time, you may be in a position to prevent avoidable exposure.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lesson 2....*

Lesson 2: 


A priest offered a Nun a lift.. 

She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her gown to reveal a leg. 

The priest nearly had an accident. 

After controlling the car, he stealthily slid his hand up her leg. 

The nun said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?' 

The priest removed his hand. But, changing gears, he let his hand slide up her leg again. 
The nun once again said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?' 

The priest apologized 'Sorry sister but the flesh is weak.' 

Arriving at the convent, the nun sighed heavily 
and went on her way. 

On his arrival at the church, the priest rushed to look up Psalm 129. It said, 'Go forth and seek, further up, you will find glory.' 

Moral of the story: 
If you are not well informed in your job, you might miss a great opportunity.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lesson 3.....*

Lesson 3: 

A sales rep, an administration clerk, and the manager are walking to lunch when they find an antique oil lamp. 

They rub it and a Genie comes out. 
The Genie says, 'I'll give each of you just one wish.' 
'Me first! Me first!' says the admin clerk. 'I want to be in the Bahamas , driving a speedboat, without a care in the world.' 
Puff! She's gone. 

'Me next! Me next!' says the sales rep. 'I want to be in Hawaii , relaxing on the beach with my personal masseuse, an endless supply of Pina Coladas and the love of my life.' 

Puff! He's gone. 

'OK, you're up,' the Genie says to the manager. 
The manager says, 'I want those two back in the office after 
lunch.' 


Moral of the story: 

Always let your boss have the first say..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> whew,what a race.Was gonna film it but......rabbit got thru the fence into neighbors yard,dogs work their way around the fence into the yard.Rabbit went out the other side of the fence,now it's 2 doors down with 3,five month old beagle pups hollerin.
> Rabbit is now under neighbors vehicles,my wife is on one side trying to catch it,I'm on the other,down on my belly.
> Finally one of the pups,Smoke,gets out of the other neighbors fence,(who btw,was on his back deck enjoying all of this)chases the rabbit across the street into another neighbors yard.
> I told wife to catch the other 2 pups while smoke and I catch the rabbit.Neighbor across the street is out on her porch smiling as we go thru her yard into yet another one.But this house has been forclosed on and is empty.
> ...



 

Sounds like a heckuva mornin Jeff 









Yall done went n flung a cravin on me  and the dishes needed doin anyways 

Scratch biscuits and gravy  Finally perfected cast iron skillet gravy makin too


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lesson 4....*

Lesson 4:

An eagle was sitting on a tree resting, doing nothing. 

A small rabbit saw the eagle and asked him, 'Can I also sit like you and do nothing?' 
The eagle answered: 'Sure, why not.' 

So, the rabbit sat on the ground below the eagle and rested. All of a sudden, a fox appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it. 

Moral of the story: 

To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be sitting very, very high up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a heckuva mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good sista!  How's the farm life?  Get those chickens out of your living room yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Looks good sista!  How's the farm life?  Get those chickens out of your living room yet?



Hey Sista!!  It was good  Got extra too 

Good! Busy! Got some brush clearing to do, then fencing work for the goat pen to get done. 

Big coop is done, almost, got those 38 out in there now  and the other 16 are in the brooder which we moved from the livin room into the carport  They can dust the tools instead of my house


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a heckuva mornin Jeff
> Yall done went n flung a cravin on me  and the dishes needed doin anyways
> 
> Scratch biscuits and gravy  Finally perfected cast iron skillet gravy makin too
> ...



Droool, slobber, slobber.......... 


Hey OFH, great words of wisdom there!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Droool, slobber, slobber..........
> 
> 
> Hey OFH, great words of wisdom there!!!



Hey SpitSista!  How things down yonder?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Scratch biscuits and gravy  Finally perfected cast iron skillet gravy makin too



Looks good!  I've never seen a gravy boat like the one in that second picture.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Looks good!  I've never seen a gravy boat like the one in that second picture.



It reminds me of my favorite beer drinkin glass


----------



## pbradley (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It reminds me of my favorite beer drinkin glass



You drink beer from a gravy boat?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Looks good!  I've never seen a gravy boat like the one in that second picture.



 thems drinkin glasses


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey SpitSista!  How things down yonder?


If I can get Kebo's hoof cleared up things look like they might be smoothing out here too.............. 



pbradley said:


> Looks good!  I've never seen a gravy boat like the one in that second picture.


I left you a message over in the PF.................... 



SnowHunter said:


> thems drinkin glasses


----------



## pbradley (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thems drinkin glasses





Hankus said:


> It reminds me of my favorite beer drinkin glass



So beer-dude was right, then?  Either that, or your Southernification is complete and you're drinkin' gravy just like us?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I left you a message over in the PF....................



Oh, boy.   BRB.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Whew!!! Was supposed to have a project done in June, but due to a series of unfortunate events and working hours, it got put on hold until...TODAY!! I finally finished a shirt for my friend's birthday, and it's in the wash right now!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If I can get Kebo's hoof cleared up things look like they might be smoothing out here too..............
> 
> 
> I left you a message over in the PF....................


Glad to hear it Sista   



pbradley said:


> So beer-dude was right, then?  Either that, or your Southernification is complete and you're drinkin' gravy just like us?


They're the strongest glasses out there... specially with kids who like to drop stuff  


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Whew!!! Was supposed to have a project done in June, but due to a series of unfortunate events and working hours, it got put on hold until...TODAY!! I finally finished a shirt for my friend's birthday, and it's in the wash right now!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Whew!!! Was supposed to have a project done in June, but due to a series of unfortunate events and working hours, it got put on hold until...TODAY!! I finally finished a shirt for my friend's birthday, and it's in the wash right now!



Good Mornin' AV twin.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Good Mornin' AV twin.



Yes, your avatar DOES bear a resemblance to mine....


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2010)

howdy all...long time since drivels...have lots going on and have to hit the road for Fla.  Nothing fancy...just a quick down and back...overnight somewhere.   Y'all have a  good day and I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> howdy all...long time since drivels...have lots going on and have to hit the road for Fla.  Nothing fancy...just a quick down and back...overnight somewhere.   Y'all have a  good day and I'll check back in tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> howdy all...long time since drivels...have lots going on and have to hit the road for Fla.  Nothing fancy...just a quick down and back...overnight somewhere.   Y'all have a  good day and I'll check back in tomorrow.



Safe travels Bob


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

Howdy Trapdaddy I seed ya


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh happy day!  What a good day it is. Can't wait to get in da woods. Morning all!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Craig...working hard up here..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Hey Craig...working hard up here..


HEY buddy/neighbor.  My shift start soon. Need to go fix a big ladder stand in da swamp. 
 Makes me want to lay out today. LAWD they'd explode.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> HEY buddy/neighbor.  My shift start soon. Need to go fix a big ladder stand in da swamp.
> Makes me want to lay out today. LAWD they'd explode.



I still aint got all mine up


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I still aint got all mine up


Hey bud, yeah i'm ready. Cept fo one that got damaged by a fallen tree.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

I see bandings in the deer huntin soon. TAC is an offense dont these idjits know that  course some are prolly on their umpteenth screenname and jus want another notch fer their cyber belt


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I see bandings in the deer huntin soon. TAC is an offense dont these idjits know that  course some are prolly on their umpteenth screenname and jus want another notch fer their cyber belt


Wow, got to remain in control.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Oh, boy.   BRB.


 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Whew!!! Was supposed to have a project done in June, but due to a series of unfortunate events and working hours, it got put on hold until...TODAY!! I finally finished a shirt for my friend's birthday, and it's in the wash right now!


 Good Deal............ you always do better under pressure....



pbradley said:


> Good Mornin' AV twin.


~~Stop~~................~listen~.................~~ya'll hear that??~~~........................................... 



Hankus said:


> I still aint got all mine up



 hunt from the ground & ya ain't gotta worry 'bout it................. I know, I KNOW................. just  at ya!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs.



How goes it HT?  
I'm bout to gear up the relish making operation..........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How goes it HT?
> I'm bout to gear up the relish making operation..........


Wow great Keebs! Wish i was there to help. I be #1 taste tester.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow great Keebs! Wish i was there to help. I be #1 taste tester.



I think I'm gonna tweak at least one batch this year & make it *hawt*, since a few have asked about it........... 
You think hot banana peppers would do the trick??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think I'm gonna tweak at least one batch this year & make it *hawt*, since a few have asked about it...........
> You think hot banana peppers would do the trick??


That's worth a try. See how it goes. I'm used to cayenne. I have a big string drying out. YUM.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, time flys. Gotta scatter. Ya'll be good. Have a good day.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

aw man it got hot again.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

slip said:


> aw man it got hot again.



It's been nice out there this morning.................. yaknow, before 12:00................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's worth a try. See how it goes. I'm used to cayenne. I have a big string drying out. YUM.



~~lightbulb~~ I may try that with some of my hot banana's, I've got enough pepper sauce to last for years...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs is looking at me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs is looking at me.



look again......................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> look again......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> look again......................





Dadgum, I can`t! That stare scares me!! 

Mean lookin` varmint...


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's been nice out there this morning.................. yaknow, before 12:00................



i wouldnt know anything about that time of night, other then the moon gets really bright.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why am i running away? How can you take a guy holding a fruit smoothie serious? 


Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? said to tell ya'll "Hi"!
Okay, got work and grocery shopping out of the way, Mom's off to her Dr. appointment, the dogs are snoring, and that sounds like an excellent way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why am i running away? How can you take a guy holding a fruit smoothie serious?
> 
> 
> Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? said to tell ya'll "Hi"!
> Okay, got work and grocery shopping out of the way, Mom's off to her Dr. appointment, the dogs are snoring, and that sounds like an excellent way to spend the afternoon.





That`s ice cream, thank you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>






Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum, I can`t! That stare scares me!!
> 
> Mean lookin` varmint...


Been to the doc yet?? 



slip said:


> i wouldnt know anything about that time of night, other then the moon gets really bright.


12:00 NOON, idjit! 



rhbama3 said:


> Why am i running away? How can you take a guy holding a fruit smoothie serious?
> 
> 
> Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? said to tell ya'll "Hi"!
> Okay, got work and grocery shopping out of the way, Mom's off to her Dr. appointment, the dogs are snoring, and that sounds like an excellent way to spend the afternoon.


HEY RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Been to the doc yet??
> 
> 
> 12:00 NOON, idjit!
> ...





Nope, decided I didn`t need to.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, decided I didn`t need to.



............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. need I say more?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. need I say more?





Just kiddin`!!! I wanted to see you flare up like a guinea wasp!!


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Been to the doc yet??
> 
> 
> 12:00 NOON, idjit!
> ...



that was the point! idjitet.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. need I say more?



Dang!  I didn't think you could say all that on a G rated board!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, our three ring circus is over. Took mama's dog Pandora to the groomer this morning for a bath. Apparently she used a different shampoo today. Couple hours after I got her home she didn't look like she was feelin' too good. Then we saw the bumps all over her. Gave her some benadryl and another bath (she still doesn't know why she was punished with 2 baths in one day). Mama got so worried tryin' to call the vet (who's off on Wed) and helpin' me cram the benadryl down the poor dog's throat, lookin' for towels for dryin' off the dog, etc. that she had trouble breathin' and needed some of her meds. Now the two of them are asleep on the couch sleepin' off their drugs. Whew! Tween takin' care of mama and takin' care of the dog, I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxEZ08v1hXM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxEZ08v1hXM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trmG0mgrkM8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trmG0mgrkM8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

thought these were cool.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just kiddin`!!! I wanted to see you flare up like a guinea wasp!!


Happy now?  So when's your appointment, grouch? 



slip said:


> that was the point! idjitet.


nincompoop............ 



jsullivan03 said:


> Dang!  I didn't think you could say all that on a G rated board!


 I juss did.......................  



Bubbette said:


> Well, our three ring circus is over. Took mama's dog Pandora to the groomer this morning for a bath. Apparently she used a different shampoo today. Couple hours after I got her home she didn't look like she was feelin' too good. Then we saw the bumps all over her. Gave her some benadryl and another bath (she still doesn't know why she was punished with 2 baths in one day). Mama got so worried tryin' to call the vet (who's off on Wed) and helpin' me cram the benadryl down the poor dog's throat, lookin' for towels for dryin' off the dog, etc. that she had trouble breathin' and needed some of her meds. Now the two of them are asleep on the couch sleepin' off their drugs. Whew! Tween takin' care of mama and takin' care of the dog, I'm ready for a nap!


Sista, you Deserve one!! (but be quiet, I think Bubba has done beat you to it!) 



slip said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxEZ08v1hXM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxEZ08v1hXM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/trmG0mgrkM8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trmG0mgrkM8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> thought these were cool.



Yeah they are!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Happy now?  So when's your appointment, grouch?





Appt was this mornin`. Let`s just say I will need folks to bring me all their knives, and I will sharpen them for em.

Wanda said hey!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Appt was this mornin`. Let`s just say I will need folks to bring me all their knives, and I will sharpen them for em.
> 
> Wanda said hey!



For how long???????????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> For how long???????????????





3 months, or so.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sista, you Deserve one!! (but be quiet, I think Bubba has done beat you to it!)



With his snorin' nobody else will be able to sleep until he wakes up.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 months, or so.



OMGosh, we ain't gonna be able to put up with you for that long!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad hunting season ain't far off!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> With his snorin' nobody else will be able to sleep until he wakes up.



Then it's a good thing you're down there, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Mark another "1st" for me.................. I have a FREE ad in the S&S!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Sep 8, 2010)

been gone a while. Hope all of you are doing well.


CS


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> been gone a while. Hope all of you are doing well.
> 
> 
> CS



Wondered if ya got lost...........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mark another "1st" for me.................. I have a FREE ad in the S&S!!



  Whatcha sellin?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Sep 8, 2010)

*i know*



Keebs said:


> Wondered if ya got lost...........



done got too busy for my own good Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whatcha sellin?


Potbellied Stove.............. I got pics & EVERYTHING! 



Crooked Stick said:


> done got too busy for my own good Keebs.



 Hey, as long as it's honest & keeps ya outta trouble...............


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wondered if ya got lost...........



hey keebses


----------



## Crooked Stick (Sep 8, 2010)

*That's debatable*

some people say insurance salesmen aren't legal! But I am a good one. I work for Woodmen of the World. Not everyone can work for them!












Keebs said:


> Potbellied Stove.............. I got pics & EVERYTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as it's honest & keeps ya outta trouble...............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebses



Still flunking English Grammar, huh Seth??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Crooked Stick said:


> some people say insurance salesmen aren't legal! But I am a good one. I work for Woodmen of the World. Not everyone can work for them!



Hey, Woodmen's good Insurance............ if I could afford it I'd still have it!!  Good Deal!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

afternoon all...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Potbellied Stove.............. I got pics & EVERYTHING!



You mean you were actually able to figure out how to use it the first try?!?!  I thought that was impossible and you had to start a thread in the S&S rant section to get a moderator to walk you thru it the first time!  At least that is what I was told.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


Hellloooo Quackbaby! 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon all...


Evenin Mike! 



jsullivan03 said:


> You mean you were actually able to figure out how to use it the first try?!?!  I thought that was impossible and you had to start a thread in the S&S rant section to get a moderator to walk you thru it the first time!  At least that is what I was told.



 It was so simple even *I* figured it out the first time & zipped right on through it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It was so simple even *I* figured it out the first time & zipped right on through it!



And it didn't even cost you a dollar!     If I'd have known it was that easy, I'd have done sold me a thing or two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

yawn........... smack, smack.
wassup?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> And it didn't even cost you a dollar!     If I'd have known it was that easy, I'd have done sold me a thing or two.


Juss lemme know, I'll hold yor hand & walk ya thru it darlin'! 



rhbama3 said:


> yawn........... smack, smack.
> wassup?


 Man, am I glad you're up!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Juss lemme know, I'll hold yor hand & walk ya thru it darlin'!
> 
> 
> Man, am I glad you're up!!



i'm skeer'd to ask why!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm skeer'd to ask why!


























you were snorin' loud enough to wake da dead, man!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2010)

Already got someone interested in my stove!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hellloooo Quackbaby!
> 
> 
> Evenin Mike!
> ...



Hiya Keebs...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 8, 2010)

keebs said:


> Already got someone interested in my stove!!!



woooooooooooohooooooooooooooo


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> HEY buddy/neighbor.  My shift start soon. Need to go fix a big ladder stand in da swamp.
> .





Hankus said:


> I still aint got all mine up



Ours are all up... Up on a trailer, that is 




jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs...



What up Mike.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2010)

anybody home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Already got someone interested in my stove!!!





I'll give ya a dolla fer it!!


Hiya darlin!!



Got 3 nights on the backside, off the weekend then start days Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2010)

Idontwannagotowork.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idontwannagotowork.



Do what I do and call in drunk


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Do what I do and call in drunk



exactly what do you do for a living?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> exactly what do you do for a living?



Drinks?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> exactly what do you do for a living?



I think hes a pilot.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> exactly what do you do for a living?



sales & delivery



jsullivan03 said:


> Drinks?



Lawd I wish 



BBQBOSS said:


> I think hes a pilot.



Shoot naw I ain't gots nary wings


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sales & delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way i saw that pic that keebs posted of ya and.... uhhhh...  sorry for calling you an idjit... sir.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

Slow in here tonight....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Slow in here tonight....



Hey chickenmama!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Slow in here tonight....



whats up with the chicken with the mohawk


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey chickenmama!


Hey MattyBBQBossofFewShirts  Looks like yall had a fine time with some delicious eats last week 


Seth carter said:


> whats up with the chicken with the mohawk



its a breed of chicken.. Polish


----------



## Hankus (Sep 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> By the way i saw that pic that keebs posted of ya and.... uhhhh...  sorry for calling you an idjit... sir.



Sorry fer wat I'm is an idjit



SnowHunter said:


> Slow in here tonight....



 Ats cuz I'm on d fone



Seth carter said:


> whats up with the chicken with the mohawk



Blue crested Polish I bleve


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

gotta love it when the rabbits wipe out the whole garden 2 days after planting.



ill have a "hot" wire waiting for them soon though


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> By the way i saw that pic that keebs posted of ya and.... uhhhh...  sorry for calling you an idjit... sir.



Hey Matt...... No AJ Green this Saturday huh?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 8, 2010)

Catch em and throw em in the pot Slip! Dang..thought you knew by now....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta love it when the rabbits wipe out the whole garden 2 days after planting.
> 
> 
> 
> ill have a "hot" wire waiting for them soon though





Son, don`t let the varmints ruurn your hard work in the garden...


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Catch em and throw em in the pot Slip! Dang..thought you knew by now....



a shotgun and spot light is all i need




but the neighbors and local PD would think differently


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 8, 2010)

slip said:


> a shotgun and spot light is all i need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...how many pets do you have that roam your place? You could practice some of your woodskills by setting a few snares.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Well...how many pets do you have that roam your place? You could practice some of your woodskills by setting a few snares.



3 dogs, but they sleep inside at night.


you might be right, that would be better then anything else i can come up with for em...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey Matt...... No AJ Green this Saturday huh?


Sulli I'm sure glad I don't have to cheer for your team!!.........Just don't think I could bring myself to say it!!



flyfisher76544 said:


> Well...how many pets do you have that roam your place? You could practice some of your woodskills by setting a few snares.


Well look what the Dawgs drug up!!.........Where you been man!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sulli I'm sure glad I don't have to cheer for your team!!.........Just don't think I could bring myself to say it!!



Better than barking.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sulli I'm sure glad I don't have to cheer for your team!!.........Just don't think I could bring myself to say it!!
> 
> Well look what the Dawgs drug up!!.........Where you been man!!



Well at the moment...southern Iraq. I have been meaning to get on here more, but sometimes my internet is super sloooooooooow. Well folks, ya'll have a good one...suns coming up and I got to get to work.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Well at the moment...southern Iraq. I have been meaning to get on here more, but sometimes my internet is super sloooooooooow. Well folks, ya'll have a good one...suns coming up and I got to get to work.



take care FF.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Better than barking.


If you say so!!



flyfisher76544 said:


> Well at the moment...southern Iraq. I have been meaning to get on here more, but sometimes my internet is super sloooooooooow. Well folks, ya'll have a good one...suns coming up and I got to get to work.


Be safe!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sorry fer wat I'm is an idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splash, actually! Got 2 Blue crested (Smokey and Bandit) and Pepper, the WCB, and Snowy, the Splash though she looks almost white right now... And, Hankus, I still rememberin you wantin some fertile eggs come spring.. and you will get them  The two BC are roo's and the Splash and WCB are pullets.. so, we'll figure out in da spring whatcha want and get em started 


slip said:


> gotta love it when the rabbits wipe out the whole garden 2 days after planting.
> 
> 
> 
> ill have a "hot" wire waiting for them soon though


I made a mad dash out the carport the other day, when I saw chickens in my garden   Na said he aint seen me run that fast in a while  They been stayin out now though  

Oh, Slip, I gotta borrow you for a few hours  I need you do help me ID planted veggie sprigs from grass/weeds  before I go out and weed some of my plantings right outta the garden  





flyfisher76544 said:


> Well at the moment...southern Iraq. I have been meaning to get on here more, but sometimes my internet is super sloooooooooow. Well folks, ya'll have a good one...suns coming up and I got to get to work.


Good to see ya stop by FF!!!   Be careful over there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

slip said:


> a shotgun and spot light is all i need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wire snares..


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I made a mad dash out the carport the other day, when I saw chickens in my garden   Na said he aint seen me run that fast in a while  They been stayin out now though
> 
> Oh, Slip, I gotta borrow you for a few hours  I need you do help me ID planted veggie sprigs from grass/weeds  before I go out and weed some of my plantings right outta the garden



it might be the chickens or turkeys eating my veggies too.
but no matter, a hot wire well keep them out too i reckon.

its pretty hard some times.
when i seed a row, i put a stake at each end, so if something grows inside the stakes i leave it for a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

Now I can't find the Guinea hunting forum... This old site is too hard to navigate, I can't find anything. It's changing too fast..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

I nominate this for the Woody's Home Video of the Year Award...

http://forum.gon.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=5297081


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I can't find the Guinea hunting forum... This old site is too hard to navigate, I can't find anything. It's changing too fast..


Just follow the trail of feathers, and squawkin!!


Good night folks!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 9, 2010)

Morning Folks.........       

When ya'll wake up at least....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hey Matt...... No AJ Green this Saturday huh?



Sulli,No AJ ain't gonna be a problem,you still go Spurrier running the team


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

morning Kim....I been in the sports one all morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2010)

morning.  On the third cup of 






and the third forum.  Toured the bear hunting section here first.  It is this weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee must have coffee!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ahhhhhhhhh coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee must have coffee!!!!!



morning Snowy.....Second pot is ready


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey MattyBBQBossofFewShirts  Looks like yall had a fine time with some delicious eats last week
> 
> 
> its a breed of chicken.. Polish



Yep, everyone seemed to enjoy it! 



Hankus said:


> Sorry fer wat I'm is an idjit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin idjit!  



jsullivan03 said:


> Hey Matt...... No AJ Green this Saturday huh?



Yep, its gonna make that WIN we get, that much sweeter! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sulli I'm sure glad I don't have to cheer for your team!!.........Just don't think I could bring myself to say it!!
> 
> Well look what the Dawgs drug up!!.........Where you been man!!







jsullivan03 said:


> Better than barking.



I would rather bark than have "COCKS" or "I LOVE THE COCKS" printed on all my shirts and hats I wore. Just think of the people who see you wearing that who don't have a clue about football!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Moanin' y'all.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 9, 2010)

FOOTBALL 



tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 9, 2010)

Mornin yall...off to work.
Have a goodun.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Moanin' y'all.



Moanin' Lefty


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Moanin' Lefty



Hey, I'm right handed, but the photographer made me left-handed. It felt so off...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Snowy.....Second pot is ready


Mornin Mike!!  I think Im gonna need it 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Moanin' y'all.


Mornin Belle 


BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, everyone seemed to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Matty 


MoonPie said:


> FOOTBALL
> 
> 
> 
> tonight!!!!!!!


bah! Darn foozball 

Mornin MP 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall...off to work.
> Have a goodun.


Mornin Neil!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Mornin' fellow drivelers!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike!!  I think Im gonna need it



ready when you are,I think we are on #4 now


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 9, 2010)

Gotta work. Should be hangin stands, cuttin roads, n tillin fields. 

Think boss ul gi me a break. Just bought a bran new case a shells.

Wanna shoot Doves.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I would rather bark than have "COCKS" or "I LOVE THE COCKS" printed on all my shirts and hats I wore. Just think of the people who see you wearing that who don't have a clue about football!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ahhhhhhhhh coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee must have Quackers!!!!!





Moanin love !!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 555409



Go Cacks?......must be a yankee.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Go Cacks?......must be a yankee.



yeah probably from Maryland!  


Mike-


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

FOOOBALL!!!!!!!!!!  
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just follow the trail of feathers, and squawkin!!


 
Couldn't find the trail of feathers but I followed the squawkin and all it led me to is Outfishhim's house..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Couldn't find the trail of feathers but I followed the squawkin and all it led me to is Outfishhim's house..



Dangit Hugh!  Now i got that "cacklin" noise stuck in my head!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Couldn't find the trail of feathers but I followed the squawkin and all it led me to is Outfishhim's house..





BBQBOSS said:


> Dangit Hugh!  Now i got that "cacklin" noise stuck in my head!



You two do realize she can find you both, right!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You two do realize she can find you both, right!?!?


 
She might can find us, but she can't catch us...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah probably from Maryland!
> 
> 
> Mike-



Can't be from Maryland,we are still south of the Mason Dixon Line


Matty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>






Mmmmmmmmm, love me some Cock gals!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, love me some Cock gals!!


 
I guess the loss of Coozie has lessened your passion for little yellow bees huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, love me some Cock gals!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess the loss of Coozie has lessened your passion for little yellow bees huh?



I think thats his way of saying he likes Prince Poppycock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess the loss of Coozie has lessened your passion for little yellow bees huh?





None what so ever, I just pull for everybody, BUT the leghumpers!!




Almost as good as pulling for an Elephant that's skeered of mice . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think thats his way of saying he likes Prince Poppycock.





Mebbe . . . and your campsite is now surrounded by portapottas . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She might can find us, but she can't catch us...



She don't have to catch you!  .....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She don't have to catch you! .....................


 
I ain't skeered of that. I shoot back, and from much further away..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of that. I shoot back, and from much further away..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

moanin'.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin' fellow drivelers!!


Mornin Jeff  How you doin? 


jmfauver said:


> ready when you are,I think we are on #4 now


 Don't think I'll have that much... switchin to sweet tea here shortly 



MoonPie said:


> Gotta work. Should be hangin stands, cuttin roads, n tillin fields.
> 
> Think boss ul gi me a break. Just bought a bran new case a shells.
> 
> Wanna shoot Doves.


Splat flushed some last weekend, thinkin we might try and wander round and find some in the next few weeks 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin love !!


Moanin Quackiepoo  


Keebs said:


> FOOOBALL!!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin Folks!


Moooooooooornin Sista!!! 


Mornin SpitBro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of that. I shoot back, and from much further away..





That's because (according to you) you're a professional at EVERYTHING.


Bring your shotgun, your long range rifle and I'll take yo $$...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.....



Mornin Wingman  You gettin to catch a breather or three at all?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.....


Dat bad, huh?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin' fellow drivelers!!


 Welcome back Chief!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Moooooooooornin Sista!!!


Mornin spitsista............. you are way tooo chipper for me this morning!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's because (according to you) you're a professional at EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> Bring your shotgun, your long range rifle and I'll take yo $$...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's because (according to you) you're a professional at EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> Bring your shotgun, your long range rifle and I'll take yo $$...


 
I'll bring the one with the bi-pod, your old shaky butt could never hold it steady otherwise..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Don't think I'll have that much... switchin to sweet tea here shortly



That works as well...Ya got an extra cup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dat bad, huh??
> 
> 
> Welcome back Chief!!
> ...





Hold on Keebz, it'll take him a second to respond something "cute" and degrading. . . But it's coming.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . . and your campsite is now surrounded by portapottas . . .



Dangit!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's because (according to you) you're a professional at EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> Bring your shotgun, your long range rifle and I'll take yo $$...



I will bring my shotgun.  I need lessons on shooting birds.  Im real rusty and shoot about as good as dead eyes eddy. 

Oh well, least i can admit it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll bring the one with the bi-pod, your old shaky butt could never hold it steady otherwise..



Never have shot off a "bipod" only "Tripods" . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the main problem was the amount of folks shooting at the same bird.   Oh and i think they are supposed to be closer than 60 or 70 yards before you shoot, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Mornin`.

It`s been so long since I`ve been on a bird shoot, I doubt I could kill a mess. 

Can you still shoot "low birds".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dangit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I need shotgun lessons, but when it's just one bullet coming out of a rifle I'm ok.

Perhaps if I drank the same quantity and type of "energy drinks" Quack does prior to shooting a shotgun I would be much better at it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> It`s been so long since I`ve been on a bird shoot, I doubt I could kill a mess.
> 
> Can you still shoot "low birds".





Sure, just be sure you're pointing at a Mehican . . .




I'm outta here good friends.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> It`s been so long since I`ve been on a bird shoot, I doubt I could kill a mess.
> 
> Can you still shoot "low birds".



As long as there is no one sitting on the other side of the low bird, whack him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, just be sure you're pointing at a Mehican . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
See ya' "Sparkly Wiggles"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman  You gettin to catch a breather or three at all?



Hiya, Snowbabe! 
Yeah, it's been a slow week so far. Bubbette is still planning to come home for a couple of days.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin spitsista............. you are way tooo chipper for me this morning!!


All the cows were alright when I checked em this am... that would explain my good mood   We lost another one yesterday  Mastitis infection we caught too late 


jmfauver said:


> That works as well...Ya got an extra cup?


Of course  


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> It`s been so long since I`ve been on a bird shoot, I doubt I could kill a mess.
> 
> Can you still shoot "low birds".


Mornin Nick  



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> Yeah, it's been a slow week so far. Bubbette is still planning to come home for a couple of days.



Glad to hear it. Ya need da breather!!!! Big hugs to you and Bubbette


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, love me some Cock gals!!



So does Steve Spurrier...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See ya' "Sparkly Wiggles"


 



SnowHunter said:


> All the cows were alright when I checked em this am... that would explain my good mood   We lost another one yesterday  Mastitis infection we caught too late



 Oh man, I sowwy!!  I wish I had enough land/pasture, I'd add some cows too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I sowwy!!  I wish I had enough land/pasture, I'd add some cows too!


It happens, I guess  Frustrating, but oh well. 

There should be two calves born soon, so thats a plus 

Gawd, have you seen the price of good dairy cows lately?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It happens, I guess  Frustrating, but oh well.
> 
> There should be two calves born soon, so thats a plus
> 
> Gawd, have you seen the price of good dairy cows lately?



It does, more so in your dairy breeds.......... we always had white faced Herefords (from Papa's stock) and Black Angus from my Mama's stock given to her by HER Mama, then of course we had a mix.......... Daddy bought a White Char lay bull one time to change up the breeding program............ let's just say, he did NOT like being teased with green apples............ good thing we had good fences!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

CHARLIIIEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeee


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It does, more so in your dairy breeds.......... we always had white faced Herefords (from Papa's stock) and Black Angus from my Mama's stock given to her by HER Mama, then of course we had a mix.......... Daddy bought a White Char lay bull one time to change up the breeding program............ let's just say, he did NOT like being teased with green apples............ good thing we had good fences!!



We got 2 Charolais bulls. Lawdy they're big... Supposedly one will just lick you to death... I aint tested that yet  This herd is just mixed... some very nice heifers on the property though. Even got the long Texas Longhorn


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We got 2 Charolais bulls. Lawdy they're big... Supposedly one will just lick you to death... I aint tested that yet  This herd is just mixed... some very nice heifers on the property though. Even got the long *Texas Longhorn*



 tHEM things skeer me!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Mornin/afternoon folks. 

Time for lunch: Thai noodles and veggie stir fry with Orange Roughy fish...  mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin/afternoon folks.
> 
> Time for lunch: Thai noodles and veggie stir fry with Orange Roughy fish...  mmmmmmmmm!



sounds healthy...


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> sounds healthy...


 
 and still tasty!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like it'll be a sammich on the go, gotta leave here in a few & take Mama to the eye doc over in Tifton..............


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> tHEM things skeer me!!


We just steer clear of her, unless absolutely necessary  Them horns give her some reach 



StriperAddict said:


> Mornin/afternoon folks.
> 
> Time for lunch: Thai noodles and veggie stir fry with Orange Roughy fish...  mmmmmmmmm!


Hey Walt!  Sounds delicious 



Keebs said:


> Looks like it'll be a sammich on the go, gotta leave here in a few & take Mama to the eye doc over in Tifton..............



hope all goes well with Mama!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

quizno's chicken sub with lots of jalepenos, hot banana peppers and their hot sauce.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We just steer clear of her, unless absolutely necessary  Them horns give her some reach
> Hey Walt!  Sounds delicious
> hope all goes well with Mama!


Believe me, I would too!! 
 Thanks............ Izzz outta here! 



BBQBOSS said:


> quizno's chicken sub with lots of jalepenos, hot banana peppers and their hot sauce.



 I swear you & HT have GOT to have cast iron stomachs!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Laudey what a good day! Hello all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Believe me, I would too!!
> Thanks............ Izzz outta here!
> 
> 
> ...



You sound like my (pretend) grandma.  I grew up beside an older couple and i called them my grandparents because they did more for me than my real ones did.  Anyway, she used to cook breakfast and stuff for me on the weekends and i was always putting tobasco and cayenne on everything.  She would always say "Matthew, you must have a stomach made of cast iron!! I dont see how you eat that stuff!".  

The story goes that Mema (the lady that kept me when i was little baby) used to put tobasco on my thumbs to keep me from sucking them, but i liked it! 

I attribute my good health i have been blessed with to eating that type of food all my life.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

The 'heat' in Cayenne pepper comes from capsaicin, which is really good for you 

*Cayenne pepper* for improved blood flow


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> The 'heat' in Cayenne pepper comes from capsaicin, which is really good for you
> 
> *Cayenne pepper* for improved blood flow


Yeah i know. Sho is good though!
 Gotta check some of'um fo a pulse.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> The 'heat' in Cayenne pepper comes from capsaicin, which is really good for you
> 
> *Cayenne pepper* for improved blood flow



Ive read several articles over the years about it and believe in it.  I probably only go maybe two weeks a year without eating a jalepeno or cayenne pepper in some shape form or fashion.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Yippie kai yaaa*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive read several articles over the years about it and believe in it.  I probably only go maybe two weeks a year without eating a jalepeno or cayenne pepper in some shape form or fashion.


Be a gooden there big boss an keep cooking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  How you doin?





Keebs said:


> Welcome back Chief!!




Afternoon Ladies  It's good to be back!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Ladies  It's good to be back!!!



Good to see ya Jeff  hows yall doin?


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

welcome back Jeff.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's good to be back!!!



Howdy JeffC I was jus doin a driveby n seed ya in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good to see ya Jeff  hows yall doin?



Purty good I reckon.....still grieving a little yet.

I just got through planting a perennial flower Memorial for MIL in my landscape. Flowers that had been sent to the funeral. FIL wanted us to have them.

Got some overgrown grass to cut also....it can wait though


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Howdy Drivelers!! Finally home from work, and I only had to deal with the new girl for 20 minutes! Woohoo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> welcome back Jeff.





Hankus said:


> Howdy JeffC I was jus doin a driveby n seed ya in here



Thank ya slip, Hankus....it's good to be back with you folks!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good I reckon.....still grieving a little yet.
> 
> I just got through planting a perennial flower Memorial for MIL in my landscape. Flowers that had been sent to the funeral. FIL wanted us to have them.
> 
> Got some overgrown grass to cut also....it can wait though




That's a sweet memorial...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> That's a sweet memorial...



Yes Ma'am, thank you. She was an avid gardener herself.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good I reckon.....still grieving a little yet.
> 
> I just got through planting a perennial flower Memorial for MIL in my landscape. Flowers that had been sent to the funeral. FIL wanted us to have them.
> 
> Got some overgrown grass to cut also....it can wait though


Sounds beautiful Jeff  


We finally got ours cut. Gonna hafta do it again, too, dull blades and thick grass are a bad mix  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy Drivelers!! Finally home from work, and I only had to deal with the new girl for 20 minutes! Woohoo!!


Hey Belle!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds beautiful Jeff
> 
> 
> We finally got ours cut. Gonna hafta do it again, too, dull blades and thick grass are a bad mix
> ...



Yep....it is a bad mix!!! I have to keep mine sharp all the time, since I have so much to cut. They are just about worn out now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

afternoon, Peepers!
Sympathy for your loss, Jeff.


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.


Howdy folks.

Robert, still only that one fella picking the Nittany Lions, maybe some good Juju!!  Or not!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sorry for your loss Jeff.
> 
> 
> Howdy folks.
> ...



That Bleacher report breakdown kinda scares me. I didn't realize how tall your senior wide receivers are. Bad mismatch with Kenzie back there in the secondary. We gotta have a pass rush from hades to keep them a non-factor.


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That Bleacher report breakdown kinda scares me. I didn't realize how tall your senior wide receivers are. Bad mismatch with Kenzie back there in the secondary. We gotta have a pass rush from hades to keep them a non-factor.



I didn't realize they had wide receivers. You know more than me about them.  Ever get on that site or get kicked off?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

hey im back from school


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 9, 2010)

And a Big ole HOWDY Folks....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And a Big ole HOWDY Folks....



wasup


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey im back from school


'afternoon  !



Redneck Maguiver said:


> And a Big ole HOWDY Folks....


 
I'll C your howdy and raise ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> I didn't realize they had wide receivers. You know more than me about them.  Ever get on that site or get kicked off?



Nope. Guess they saw Bama in the screen name and wimped out on approving me.


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Guess they saw Bama in the screen name and wimped out on approving me.



Yankees!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....it is a bad mix!!! I have to keep mine sharp all the time, since I have so much to cut. They are just about worn out now.


Yeah, we'll sharpen em eventually.. mebe.. its the FIL's so 


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, Peepers!
> Sympathy for your loss, Jeff.


Hey Wingman 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> And a Big ole HOWDY Folks....



Hey Kim!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yankees!!


 
You rang??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Howdy folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.



Howdy, Brother Nic!
You need any muscadines?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Brother Nic!
> You need any muscadines?



I appreciate it, but I`m in purty good shape on them.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.



Hey Nick  How goes it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yankees!!


I know, right? 


SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, we'll sharpen em eventually.. mebe.. its the FIL's so
> 
> Hey Wingman
> 
> ...


Heya, Snowbabe! 


StriperAddict said:


> You rang??


It was a wrong number. Somebody butt dialed....


Nicodemus said:


> I appreciate it, but I`m in purty good shape on them.



10-4. Gotta gence full of purples and i guess they call them goldens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick  How goes it?





Hey Snow!!    How ya`ll doin`?


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> You rang??


Indeed I did!!!


rhbama3 said:


> I know, right?



Can't live amongst them, can't kill em!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

Ouch, I'm sooo afend'd


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> 'afternoon  !
> 
> 
> 
> I'll C your howdy and raise ya



howdy


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Brother Nic!
> You need any muscadines?



what do people do with them? i see signs for them all over the place here but...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> what do people do with them? i see signs for them all over the place here but...



Wine, jelly, eat fresh. They`re good.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wine, jelly, eat fresh. They`re good.



hey nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick





Howdy Seth.


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Ouch, I'm sooo afend'd



As well you should be!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Seth.



been fishin any


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!    How ya`ll doin`?


We good up here!!! Just work work work 

Yal;l?



Resica said:


> Indeed I did!!!
> 
> 
> Can't live amongst them, can't kill em!!



Hey Res, how things up yonder?


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Res, how things up yonder?



Hey Nic, starting to cool down finally. Our summer wasn't like your's but it was bad enough. It's 68 now!! Need rain though.  How's the family and animals doing?


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2010)

Nic, did you get your chicken coop up and runnin? I'll try to get some pics of my buddy's set up tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> been fishin any




Ain`t been since May.




SnowHunter said:


> We good up here!!! Just work work work
> 
> Yal;l?
> 
> ...



We`re scratchin` by. 



Resica said:


> Nic, did you get your chicken coop up and runnin? I'll try to get some pics of my buddy's set up tonight.





Oh yea. We have 41 hens, with about half of em layin`, and the rest just about fixin` to start. In the next few days, I`ll try to get some pics for ya`ll.

I say "we". Those chickens belong to The Redhead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, I've given up in the Frog Giggin and the Guinea Huntin forums. Obviously they aren't going to bring them back..

Now I need recipe help. The wife wants authentic mexican food cooked on the grill. I've got the flank steak marinating in orange juice and spices since last night. Got real hand made corn tortillas ready to grill, but for the life of me I can't figure out how I'm gonna grill the beans without them fallin through the grates...


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea. We have 41 hens, with about half of em layin`, and the rest just about fixin` to start. In the next few days, I`ll try to get some pics for ya`ll.
> 
> I say "we". Those chickens belong to The Redhead.



holy cow, 41


hey i gotta question for ya, since you work around it for a living.

a electric fence wouldnt kill a chicken, would it?
never used one before but i think we're about to have to get one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2010)

Headed to work, ya'll have a good evenin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I've given up in the Frog Giggin and the Guinea Huntin forums. Obviously they aren't going to bring them back..
> 
> Now I need recipe help. The wife wants authentic mexican food cooked on the grill. I've got the flank steak marinating in orange juice and spices since last night. Got real hand made corn tortillas ready to grill, but for the life of me I can't figure out how I'm gonna grill the beans without them fallin through the grates...



Put the beans on a wooden skewer. Small slice of onion between each bean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Put the beans on a wooden skewer. Small slice of onion between each bean.


 
Excellent suggestion..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I've given up in the Frog Giggin and the Guinea Huntin forums. Obviously they aren't going to bring them back..
> 
> Now I need recipe help. The wife wants authentic mexican food cooked on the grill. I've got the flank steak marinating in orange juice and spices since last night. Got real hand made corn tortillas ready to grill, but for the life of me I can't figure out how I'm gonna grill the beans without them fallin through the grates...




Speakin` of recipes...



slip said:


> holy cow, 41
> 
> 
> hey i gotta question for ya, since you work around it for a living.
> ...





Nah, it wouldn`t. That "hesitation" would let them get away from it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought authentic mexican cuisine required a cast iron skillet?
Love me some shrimp and steak fajita's with vidalia onions and bell pepper!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow, 41
> 
> 
> hey i gotta question for ya, since you work around it for a living.
> ...



The better electric fences have a dial to adjust the voltage. If the chicken explodes, you have it set too high.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The better electric fences have a dial to adjust the voltage. If the chicken explodes, you have it set too high.



the healthy way to fry a chicken...


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it wouldn`t. That "hesitation" would let them get away from it.



thanks.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought authentic mexican cuisine required a cast iron skillet?
> Love me some shrimp and steak fajita's with vidalia onions and bell pepper!


 
Now we be talkin


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Now we be talkin


I think a takeout from El Maya may be in order tonight. 


Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks..


afternoon? what time zone are you in?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think a takeout from El Maya may be in order tonight.
> 
> afternoon? what time zone are you in?



Getting to work everyday has my time messed up..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Nic, starting to cool down finally. Our summer wasn't like your's but it was bad enough. It's 68 now!! Need rain though.  How's the family and animals doing?


I'd give anythin for 68 deg day temps 

We're doin good. Pluggin along. Tryin to keep garden goin, and chickens out (had another mad dash from the livin room today  ) Everythin else is goin smoothly! 


Resica said:


> Nic, did you get your chicken coop up and runnin? I'll try to get some pics of my buddy's set up tonight.


Mostly... gotta do the run and move the other coop still 


Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t been since May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I believe that last statement like I believe you're the Pope  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I've given up in the Frog Giggin and the Guinea Huntin forums. Obviously they aren't going to bring them back..
> 
> Now I need recipe help. The wife wants authentic mexican food cooked on the grill. I've got the flank steak marinating in orange juice and spices since last night. Got real hand made corn tortillas ready to grill, but for the life of me I can't figure out how I'm gonna grill the beans without them fallin through the grates...




Hi Bro! 




rhbama3 said:


> I thought authentic mexican cuisine required a cast iron skillet?
> Love me some shrimp and steak fajita's with vidalia onions and bell pepper!


 now Im starvin for mesican, and we're havin sgetti  



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks..


Hey SW


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

Howdy Snowy....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Big Grouch!!! I never did hear 'bout your knee...how you is?? 

Howdy y'all!! 

Btw, Slip, love the avatar.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

'Nite, folks.  Homes' a callin.  Time 4 dinner and a dvd 



SnowHunter said:


> now Im starvin for mesican, and we're havin sgetti


 
Hey Snowy!
Too much talk of mex, so I'm headin for taco-bell on way home 'cuz I got the itch too !


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy Snowy....


How you be? 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Big Grouch!!! I never did hear 'bout your knee...how you is??
> 
> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Btw, Slip, love the avatar.


Hey Belle!! 



StriperAddict said:


> 'Nite, folks.  Homes' a callin.  Time 4 dinner and a dvd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a perfect sub, but close enough  Have a good one Walt!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Not a perfect sub, but close enough  Have a good one Walt!!


 
Hear dat! I still a suka for a gordita (or 2) 

Have a good evenin' girl... you 'n family


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How you be?
> Hey Belle!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Snowy!!!


I'll be back, y'all. You got me hungry talking about all this Mexican food!!! Now I'm starving!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Big Grouch!!! I never did hear 'bout your knee...how you is??
> 
> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Btw, Slip, love the avatar.





It ain`t good.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Big Grouch!!! I never did hear 'bout your knee...how you is??
> 
> Howdy y'all!!
> 
> Btw, Slip, love the avatar.



Howdy belle..



SnowHunter said:


> How you be?



I be great...still got that roll of plastic chicken wire if ya need it..

All your appliances functioning?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t good.



Sorry to hear..and howdy Nic.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t good.




Am I gonna have to play nurse again??  Let you order me around, wait on you hand and foot, attend to your every need...wait a second....is your knee _really_ bothering you? 



Sweetwater said:


> Howdy belle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sweet.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Am I gonna have to play nurse again??  Let you order me around, wait on you hand and foot, attend to your every need...wait a second....is your knee _really_ bothering you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sweet.


----------



## Buck (Sep 9, 2010)

Been a while since I've stepped in here.  Has anyone seen or heard from Keebs lately?  I need to set up a lunch date with her next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Buck said:


> Been a while since I've stepped in here.  Has anyone seen or heard from Keebs lately?  I need to set up a lunch date with her next week.



No, sorry Buck. Haven't seen her in here in the last two hours. Must be out feeding Noah's ark. 
She'll drop by later tonight i'm sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Am I gonna have to play nurse again??  Let you order me around, wait on you hand and foot, attend to your every need...wait a second....is your knee _really_ bothering you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sweet.





Nah, it`s okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Am I gonna have to play nurse again??  Let you order me around, wait on you hand and foot, attend to your every need...wait a second....is your knee _really_ bothering you?
> .


 
You do that??


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 9, 2010)

hey all...back from Fla.    Now to go relax and watch a football game!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, it`s okay.



I thought so. There were times I'd see ya gimpin around on your other knee too, so I knew you was just fakin' it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do that??



Only cause I have to. 6 more years of indentured servitude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Only cause I have to. 6 more years of indentured servitude.


 
You're too young to need dentures...


----------



## Buck (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, sorry Buck. Haven't seen her in here in the last two hours. Must be out feeding Noah's ark.
> She'll drop by later tonight i'm sure.



Hope she don't feed the elephants.  I'd rather they starve to death...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Buck said:


> Hope she don't feed the elephants. I'd rather they starve to death...


 
Aren't you needed over in the Swap n Sell discussion forum?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're too young to need dentures...







Buck said:


> Hope she don't feed the elephants.  I'd rather they starve to death...



Or at least kill those skeeters while she's out there. They're not good for anything!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do that??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Hush squawker..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I thought so. There were times I'd see ya gimpin around on your other knee too, so I knew you was just fakin' it.





It hurts too, sometimes. 

Right one is fixin` to get cut on again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It hurts too, sometimes.
> 
> Right one is fixin` to get cut on again.



You getting scoped, or getting a total knee replacement?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



At this point, I must say that any nursing will NOT be done dressed like OFH's avatar.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It hurts too, sometimes.
> 
> Right one is fixin` to get cut on again.



I was definitely joking about the faking it thing....Nick, I'm so sorry!!! Anything I can do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> At this point, I must say that any nursing will NOT be done dressed like OFH's avatar.


 
Oh well, then nevermind...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You getting scoped, or getting a total knee replacement?




Scoped again. Can`t get a knee replacement till I retire. 




GeorgiaBelle said:


> I was definitely joking about the faking it thing....Nick, I'm so sorry!!! Anything I can do?





Got spare knee layin` around anywhere?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

Evening y'all ... how's everyone this evening??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening y'all ... how's everyone this evening??


 
Hey Cuban, how are you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Buck said:


> Been a while since I've stepped in here.  Has anyone seen or heard from Keebs lately?  I need to set up a lunch date with her next week.



Izz Here, Izz HERE!!   Talk to me!!  

Evenin Ya'll, Mama got a Great Report from the eye doc, no glasses needed & her "diabetic eye condition" has gone in remission, so she's got 20/25 vision, not bad for a 77 yr old, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

Evenin AllHowdy Yara!!!

Sorry bout that knee,Nic....

WOOOHOOOO!!!! Good to hear Keebs!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks ya`ll. Hello Yara.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin AllHowdy Yara!!!
> 
> Sorry bout that knee,Nic....
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!!!! Good to hear Keebs!!!!



I like the idea of the memorial garden, hugs to MissT for me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Scoped again. Can`t get a knee replacement till I retire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long we talkin before retirement?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening y'all ... how's everyone this evening??



Hey, Yara!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cuban, how are you doin?


Ya just couldn't stay sweet could ya???


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin AllHowdy Yara!!!
> 
> Sorry bout that knee,Nic....
> 
> WOOOHOOOO!!!! Good to hear Keebs!!!!


Evening hun


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Hello Yara.



How are ya feeling Papa?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Yara!



Evening sweetie.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ya just couldn't stay sweet could ya???
> 
> Evening hun
> 
> ...



You back down south or still up in NY???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> How long we talkin before retirement?



3 years, 9 months.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 years, 9 months.



what? no weeks, days, hours, minutes?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cuban, how are you doin?



speaking of Cuban,  i ate lunch at Little Havana today. I don't know what spices are used on "cuban fried chicken" but MAN! it was good! The fried plantains and black beans were awful, though.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You back down south or still up in NY???



I'm in NJ working but should be home tomorrow night ... woohoo!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 years, 9 months.



Well I feel for ya nic....I had to watch my daddy sit around inside due to illness.  He just wanted to be in the woods or on the tractor...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Scoped again. Can`t get a knee replacement till I retire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ick. I can draw you one! 




YaraG. said:


> Evening y'all ... how's everyone this evening??



Hey Jersey-vannah Sista!



Keebs said:


> Izz Here, Izz HERE!!   Talk to me!!
> 
> Evenin Ya'll, Mama got a Great Report from the eye doc, no glasses needed & her "diabetic eye condition" has gone in remission, so she's got 20/25 vision, not bad for a 77 yr old, huh?



That's better than mine! 



YaraG. said:


> Ya just couldn't stay sweet could ya???
> 
> Evening hun
> 
> ...



He knows what "sweet" is?



Nicodemus said:


> 3 years, 9 months.



I expected a more accurate timeline, mister. 



Keebs said:


> what? no weeks, days, hours, minutes?!?!



Keebs, get outta my head!  Great minds think alike!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of Cuban, i ate lunch at Little Havana today. I don't know what spices are used on "cuban fried chicken" but MAN! it was good! The fried plantains and black beans were awful, though.


 
That place is one of the worse excuses for a Cuban restaurant I have ever been to. I was definitly disappointed when I tried it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That place is one of the worse excuses for a Cuban restaurant I have ever been to. I was definitly disappointed when I tried it.



Yeah, the white rice was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> speaking of Cuban,  i ate lunch at Little Havana today. I don't know what spices are used on "cuban fried chicken" but MAN! it was good! The fried plantains and black beans were awful, though.





Uh, where is this place located?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, where is this place located?



If it's ANYWHERE in Albany, my advice is to stay away...far, far away...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I like the idea of the memorial garden, hugs to MissT for me!



Thanks!!!

I did!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, the white rice was a bit of a surprise.


 
You still coming this way in the fall for the horse stuff? I can put you on some sure nuff authentic Cuban food that'll make your mouth water for days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

If it`s the one I`m thinkin` of, he is probably either dead or dyin` right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, where is this place located?


On westover, in that little strip mall on the right.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still coming this way in the fall for the horse stuff? I can put you on some sure nuff authentic Cuban food that'll make your mouth water for days.


I've been TOLD i am. I think its the weekend before FPG. 


Nicodemus said:


> If it`s the one I`m thinkin` of, he is probably either dead or dyin` right now.


You're prolly thinking of the Jamaican place on Jefferson. I think that  place is just a front for an alternate enterprise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You're prolly thinking of the Jamaican place on Jefferson. I think that  place is just a front for an alternate enterprise.




Yep, that`s where I was thinkin` of. I went in there once for a to-go plate.  I have no idea what I ordered, I didn`t like the looks of it, so I fed it to the varmints.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm in NJ working but should be home tomorrow night ... woohoo!


Good Deal!! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Keebs, get outta my head!  Great minds think alike!






Jeff C. said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I did!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bubbette will be home in an hour. Gotta get over the urge to jump up and down at the door like a puppy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette will be home in an hour. Gotta get over the urge to jump up and down at the door like a puppy!



Got the rose petals ready?!
and the whipped cream??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got the rose petals ready?!
> and the whipped cream??



mebbe....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm out y'all. Too excited about my vest, and not wanting to fix my machine this late. Chat with y'all tomorrow! Hopefully I'll have pics of the new project!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got the rose petals ready?!
> and the whipped cream??





rhbama3 said:


> mebbe....





  Please don`t make me lock this thread!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mebbe....


Aaaawww come'on, you can tell me............ c'mere, whisper it to me................ 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm out y'all. Too excited about my vest, and not wanting to fix my machine this late. Chat with y'all tomorrow! Hopefully I'll have pics of the new project!


 Good Deal!!



Nicodemus said:


> Please don`t make me lock this thread!!!


Just 'cause YOU'RE an ol grouch don't mean ALLL da menfolk on here is!!  













Go Robert, Go Robert!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2010)

hey keebs nick gabelle and anybody else


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

uhh, did i walk in at a bad time? i can come back...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs nick gabelle and anybody else


 
Hey Seth, anybody else reporting for duty.

Oh, you approved my friend request on FB yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Please don`t make me lock this thread!!!



Whut?
I got a red velvet cake with some whipped cream for dessert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

geez....
I'm going back to the Sports Forum...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs nick gabelle and anybody else


Hiya sethus, how's school?



slip said:


> uhh, did i walk in at a bad time? i can come back...


naawww, just close your ears.............. you too seth! 



rhbama3 said:


> Whut?
> I got a red velvet cake with some whipped cream for dessert!






rhbama3 said:


> geez....
> I'm going back to the Sports Forum...


chicken................

I think I'll break here & go eat my fried deer cube steak, rice, bavarian gravy & flat beans.............. 
later ya'll!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ick. I can draw you one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey beautiful how are ya tonight? When the heck ya comin down for a visit?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That place is one of the worse excuses for a Cuban restaurant I have ever been to. I was definitly disappointed when I tried it.





rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, the white rice was a bit of a surprise.





Nicodemus said:


> Uh, where is this place located?



When y'all ready for REAL rice & beans that won't send ya hurrlin .... i'm not too far away now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

What is bavarian gravy doin` on a Southwest Georgia diamondback sand ridge homestead? 

Come to think of it, what is bavarian gravy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> When y'all ready for REAL rice & beans that won't send ya hurrlin .... i'm not too far away now.


 
And just what gives you the impression that I like to eat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> When y'all ready for REAL rice & beans that won't send ya hurrlin .... i'm not too far away now.




Okay!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is bavarian gravy doin` on a Southwest Georgia diamondback sand ridge homestead?
> 
> Come to think of it, what is bavarian gravy?



 I dunno either never kilt n cooked a bavarian, rekon it taste like chicken


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

wonder how bad 10 watts is gunna hurt...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder how bad 10 watts is gunna hurt...


 
How many amps?


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many amps?



it dont say...

its a critter fence, so i know its not deadly or anything...just aint gunna be fun when they make me test it when we're done putting it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> it dont say...
> 
> its a critter fence, so i know its not deadly or anything...just aint gunna be fun when they make me test it when we're done putting it up.


 To get a true sense of just how potent it is you need to touch your tongue to it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> it dont say...
> 
> its a critter fence, so i know its not deadly or anything...just aint gunna be fun when they make me test it when we're done putting it up.



After a zap or two, they`ll stay away from it.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To get a true sense of just how potent it is you need to touch your tongue to it..



i think i might just throw a chicken on it...if she bawks then it works.


guy at the store tried to say it'll kill rabbits and little critters.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is bavarian gravy doin` on a Southwest Georgia diamondback sand ridge homestead?
> Come to think of it, what is bavarian gravy?





Hankus said:


> I dunno either never kilt n cooked a bavarian, rekon it taste like chicken


It don't "sound" very good, but it IS............. brown yur meat, take it up, leave enough grease to make gravy - - in the mean time mix gravy mix, water, vinegar, & brown sugar (it calls for caraway seeds but I don't use'em), cut up some onions & saute', then pour the mixture in & bring to a boil, supposed to put your meat back in but I just put the gravy on my rice...........



slip said:


> it dont say...
> 
> its a critter fence, so i know its not deadly or anything...just aint gunna be fun when they make me test it when we're done putting it up.


zzzztttt, zzzt , not bad, just don't have wet hands!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To get a true sense of just how potent it is you need to touch your tongue to it..



 gawd you're gettin like Ni................ uuumm this guy I know, crotchity ol fellar at times!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> i think i might just throw a chicken on it...if she bawks then it works.
> 
> 
> guy at the store tried to say it'll kill rabbits and little critters.



Hot enuff to kilt rabbits n such is a real mans lectric fence
YOU D MAN


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gawd you're gettin like Ni................ uuumm this guy I know, crotchity ol fellar at times!!



  I ain`t blind, ya know!!  

That gravy sounds good, Keebs.

BTW Keiffer Pears on the fence are ripe.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hot enuff to kilt rabbits n such is a real mans lectric fence
> YOU D MAN



im just a rookie bro...i dont wanna fry my hair and blacken my feet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> im just a rookie bro...i dont wanna fry my hair and blacken my feet.





Stick with me, and before the year is out, you`ll be able to catch a lightnin` bolt, and gig fish with it, with your bare hands.  

Course, in another 40 years, you`ll be limpin` around and growlin` too...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy belle..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wished we were comin down sooner 

Oh yes  Well, the dang washin machine foot is boogered and now it won't level, but I'll fix that eventually... um... the fridge is more of a freezer... hmmm what else 


Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t good.


Hate to hear that Nick 


Buck said:


> Been a while since I've stepped in here.  Has anyone seen or heard from Keebs lately?  I need to set up a lunch date with her next week.


Well, looky what the cat drug in  




Keebs said:


> Izz Here, Izz HERE!!   Talk to me!!
> 
> Evenin Ya'll, Mama got a Great Report from the eye doc, no glasses needed & her "diabetic eye condition" has gone in remission, so she's got 20/25 vision, not bad for a 77 yr old, huh?


YAY!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just what gives you the impression that I like to eat?


Umm just look down!!........Can you see your toes!!

Good evening Folks!!........Just got in from the town hall meeting about closing Hamburg state Park..........It's not really going to be closed!!.....Just restructured


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> BTW Keiffer Pears on the fence are ripe.



How do those do Nick? Im researchin fruit trees, and was thinkin of the Keiffers and Bartlett


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Umm just look down!!........Can you see your toes!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!........Just got in from the town hall meeting about closing Hamburg state Park..........It's not really going to be closed!!.....Just restructured



Hey Mitch 

Dang, that stinks


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stick with me, and before the year is out, you`ll be able to catch a lightnin` bolt, and gig fish with it, with your bare hands.
> 
> Course, in another 40 years, you`ll be limpin` around and growlin` too...



well i already get to growlin at times...some times at other people.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t blind, ya know!!
> 
> That gravy sounds good, Keebs.
> 
> BTW Keiffer Pears on the fence are ripe.


 Knew you'd see that!!
When ya brangin them?!?!  Heck, you can't even drive right now can you?!?!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  Well, the dang washin machine foot is boogered and now it won't level, but I'll fix that eventually... um... the fridge is more of a freezer... hmmm what else
> YAY!!!!


Dang Snowy, I didn't know we lived in the same place!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Umm just look down!!........Can you see your toes!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!........Just got in from the town hall meeting about closing Hamburg state Park..........It's not really going to be closed!!.....Just restructured


 Hey darlin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Umm just look down!!........Can you see your toes!!


 
I wasn't talking to you Fabio..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2010)

slip said:


> well i already get to growlin at times...some times at other people.



 OyVey a "MinniNic" juuuusst what we need! 


I'm outta here folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How do those do Nick? Im researchin fruit trees, and was thinkin of the Keiffers and Bartlett





Snow, Keiffers are a hard pear, even whe ripe. They are best for makin` pear preserves, Keebs relish, pear crisp (cobbler), and for bouncin` off somebodys head when they ain`t lookin`. 

Bartletts are a soft pear, and are better to eat fresh, and make a crisp out of. Not as good for ammunition either, as they are soft.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow, Keiffers are a hard pear, even whe ripe. They are best for makin` pear preserves, Keebs relish, pear crisp (cobbler), and for bouncin` off somebodys head when they ain`t lookin`.
> 
> Bartletts are a soft pear, and are better to eat fresh, and make a crisp out of. Not as good for ammunition either, as they are soft.



and lawn mowers like to pick them up and throw em at your legs.


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

i saw that...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Slip, nice sigline!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Dang, that stinks


Hey Snowy!!

It's not going to be too bad!!



Keebs said:


> Hey darlin'!


Hey Darlin!!.......Good night Darlin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Knew you'd see that!!
> When ya brangin them?!?!  Heck, you can't even drive right now can you?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nite Sista! 



Nicodemus said:


> Snow, Keiffers are a hard pear, even whe ripe. They are best for makin` pear preserves, Keebs relish, pear crisp (cobbler), and for bouncin` off somebodys head when they ain`t lookin`.
> 
> Bartletts are a soft pear, and are better to eat fresh, and make a crisp out of. Not as good for ammunition either, as they are soft.


Terrific! I can pelt the kids with em   

I grew up eatin Bartlets, yummmmm  

Sounds like both are gooduns to have. 

The orchard will be planted eventually.. then the wait for fruit... wait, wait, wait, hurry up, plant, and wait


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't talking to you Fabio..


You asked!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Slip, nice sigline!


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> It's not going to be too bad!!
> 
> Hey Darlin!!.......Good night Darlin!!



Hopefully not 

Oh and  to my TagSista!!


Ok yall, bed time for me


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Slip, nice sigline!





SnowHunter said:


> The orchard will be planted eventually.. then the wait for fruit... wait, wait, wait, hurry up, plant, and wait



pics when your done.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hopefully not
> 
> Oh and  to my TagSista!!
> 
> ...


Message delivered.......she is kind of wrapped up with Fooball this time of year!!

Good night!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just what gives you the impression that I like to eat?


Since when do ya keep ya mouth shut for anything, huh???


Nicodemus said:


> Okay!!



Just say when.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Since when do ya keep ya mouth shut for anything, huh???
> 
> 
> Just say when.


 
Oh my!!! And I was gonna be nice to you..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh my!!! And I was gonna be nice to you..





She`s always nice to me.


----------



## Otis (Sep 9, 2010)

BOO!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s always nice to me.



You don't pick on me like Hugh does EVERY day on facebook. I think he likes me, lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You don't pick on me like Hugh does EVERY day on facebook. I think he likes me, lol.


 
Waaaaaaa.....

Nothin worse than a midget thumb sucker...

Paul, where's that raft picture?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Ummmm....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

What it is my dribbla's?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!


Morning Jeff. Where you been bud? Glad your back.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mornin' yall.   4.5 hours of work and I'm headed for the hills!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.   4.5 hours of work and I'm headed for the hills!


Sulli bud you have a good trip. Recently been there, done that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff. Where you been bud? Glad your back.



Hi Craig!!! Thanks, it's good to be back with the fine folks here. My wife's Mother passed away last week and we were in Illinois for almost a week. She is finally at PEACE after struggling with Cancer for the past 5 yrs.



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.   4.5 hours of work and I'm headed for the hills!



 Where ya going?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s always nice to me.




You don't have a clue . . .




jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.   4.5 hours of work and I'm headed for the hills!





Go, er uhm, Cocks!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where ya going?



Headed to my Dads cabin in Blairsville for a weekend of hunting and football watchin.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Go, er uhm, Cocks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Craig!!! Thanks, it's good to be back with the fine folks here. My wife's Mother passed away last week and we were in Illinois for almost a week. She is finally at PEACE after struggling with Cancer for the past 5 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya going?



Wow Jeff sorry to hear that. She is at rest now. Prayers for you and family. Passings are tough, we're here for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning Sparkling Wiggles...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Headed to my Dads cabin in Blairsville for a weekend of hunting and football watchin.


So is you hunting a football?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

Mornen yal jus a qwik drivel by


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Sparkling Wiggles...


Hey Spark!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen yal jus a qwik drivel by


Morning Bocephus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Morning Craig, you goin pokin around any rock piles for rattlers this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Headed to my Dads cabin in Blairsville for a weekend of hunting and football watchin.



Ahhhhh...sounds good



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow Jeff sorry to hear that. She is at rest now. Prayers for you and family. Passings are tough, we're here for you.



Yessir....Thanks!!!

On a good note, my wife is going to attend FPG with me!!! 

I've already WARNED her about QUACK!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen yal jus a qwik drivel by



Mornin' Hankus!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> pics when your done.


Will do  


Mornin Folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh...sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No worries here bro, actually I'm a fine and outstanding gentlemen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries here bro, actually I'm a fine and outstanding gentlemen.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go, er uhm, Cocks!!



Boy, dont make me open a can on you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>









Whuuuttttttt???  I really am!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Will do
> Mornin Folks


Mornin Sista!!  I hear cooler temps are headed our way! Whooo-Hoooo!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries here bro, actually I'm a fine and outstanding gentlemen.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 my thoughts too, shuggums! 






Aww Quack, you know I  ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Hey, incoming pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy, dont make me open a can on you!






Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks



Mornin' Sweetheart!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries here bro, actually I'm a fine and outstanding gentlemen.



She's used to it....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 10, 2010)

N





Keebs said:


> Hey, incoming pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

Where is the messkin with the weather report for Gods Country? And the RECIPE?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>






Crazy woman . . .





Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!!  I hear cooler temps are headed our way! Whooo-Hoooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Backatcha!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetheart!!!
> She's used to it....



Hhhhmmmm, lemme think................ I don't know, you & Quack DO share some *similarities*............... she should be able to hold her own wit him!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Craig, you goin pokin around any rock piles for rattlers this weekend?


Well, i have trees to cut Saturday morning, then go to work my shift. May go to swamp Sunday afternoon.



Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh...sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A warning is allways good.



SnowHunter said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks


Hi Snowster, long time huh.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crazy woman . . .
> 
> Backatcha!!



Hey didja see my add in the S&S!?!?!  And I did it with out nary a whine, complaint or rant!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is the messkin with the weather report for Gods Country? And the RECIPE?????


 
What you want a weather report for? and I told you, you'd have to wait on the recipe.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs. Hows the relish making coming along?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!



I know you do.... sugah...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crazy woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy?? Me?? Nope. You must be confused.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, i have trees to cut Saturday morning, then go to work my shift. May go to swamp Sunday afternoon.


 
Swamp?? These cool nights have em in the rock piles if you can find any. The rocks hold the heat from the day, keeps their motab,,,,,,matab,,,,,,,mutab,,,,,,,,,,,blood flowing better.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey didja see my add in the S&S!?!?!  And I did it with out nary a whine, complaint or rant!!



Hello my sweet Kebo-Luscious.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you want a weather report for? and I told you, you'd have to wait on the recipe.





I`m hopin` for cooler weather!! So I can cook that steak recipe!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you want a weather report for? and I told you, you'd have to wait on the recipe.



Hot, Hot, chance of rain, warm, less warm, small chance, less warm................. that about cover it for ya??
Oh & shuggums??  When ya can't remember a "simple" recipe, that is signs of .............. well............. you know...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!


 
I think anyone that's been fishing with you can attest to that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!



Now I'm worried!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello my sweet Kebo-Luscious.



 Uh-oh, when you come in sweet talking, something is Definitely going on!!   
Good morning to you too, badboy!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!


That's bout your speed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m hopin` for cooler weather!! So I can cook that steak recipe!!


 
Give it a couple more weeks for the sho' nuff cooler weather to start settlin in. We've still gotta get past these next two storms comin across the big pond.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Moonie, put the coffee cup down & type!!  :


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm worried!!!


 
But look on the bright side, your wife will be safe..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's bout your speed.



Yo, HT, while you are cutting tree's Saturday, I will be putting up the first batch of relish!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

Mornin` Ladies...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moonie, put the coffee cup down & type!!  :



 

Moanin' M'lady fweind!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...



Mornin............... leg elevated?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But look on the bright side, your wife will be safe..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But look on the bright side, your wife will be safe..







Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...



Mornin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' M'lady fweind!!!



Hey Chief........... let the grass rest another day, you need it too!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But look on the bright side, your wife will be safe..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

I will check in the gathering threads, but do any of you EXPERIENCED 'gathering' attendees have a list of necessities for a 3 day week-end?? We haven't camped in a long time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey didja see my add in the S&S!?!?!  And I did it with out nary a whine, complaint or rant!!



I no longer go to the S-S, too complicated for my feeble mind.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> What you want a weather report for? and I told you, you'd have to wait on the recipe.




What he really means . . " I can't remember" because I'm OLDER than dirt .





BBQBOSS said:


> I know you do.... sugah...



Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!  You have been officially moved up to #1 campground status!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Crazy?? Me?? Nope. You must be confused.




Without a doubt . . . ya lunatic.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think anyone that's been fishing with you can attest to that.




I was VERY well behaved when you and your son came down for a day of fishing.




Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm worried!!!





As my old (dead) pops used to say, "Believe half of what you see, and nothing that you hear"!




Later guys, gotta crash .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I will check in the gathering threads, but do any of you EXPERIENCED 'gathering' attendees have a list of necessities for a 3 day week-end?? We haven't camped in a long time.



Are you bringing Maggie?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I no longer go to the S-S, too complicated for my feeble mind.
> What he really means . . " I can't remember" because I'm OLDER than dirt .
> Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!  You have been officially moved up to #1 campground status!!!
> Without a doubt . . . ya lunatic.
> ...



You had a smart Pop!!! 
Sweet dreams darlin'!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But look on the bright side, your wife will be safe..





mebee .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I will check in the gathering threads, but do any of you EXPERIENCED 'gathering' attendees have a list of necessities for a 3 day week-end?? We haven't camped in a long time.


 
Food, cloths, water, shelter. (some choose to substitute the water part)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebee .


 
Go to bed ya' sparkling wiggle..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Mornin Sista!! 


Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!!  I hear cooler temps are headed our way! Whooo-Hoooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope so!!   Mornin Sista 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, I just like sayin "Cocks"!!






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetheart!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's used to it....


Mornin Jeff  


Nicodemus said:


> Where is the messkin with the weather report for Gods Country? And the RECIPE?????


Not even noon and you already hollerin at folks?  

Mornin Nick 


hogtrap44 said:


> Well, i have trees to cut Saturday morning, then go to work my shift. May go to swamp Sunday afternoon.
> 
> A warning is allways good.
> 
> Hi Snowster, long time huh.


Mornin Craig!!! no kiddin, long time!!! How you been?


Jeff C. said:


> I will check in the gathering threads, but do any of you EXPERIENCED 'gathering' attendees have a list of necessities for a 3 day week-end?? We haven't camped in a long time.



Tent, pillows, dry socks, water and lots of FOOD


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief........... let the grass rest another day, you need it too!!



I hear ya....but you oughta see it. I can't tell where the pasture begins and ends, opposed to the lawn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Food, cloths, water, shelter. (some choose to substitute the water part)




Got plenty of H2O!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go to bed ya' sparkling wiggle..



Gotcha wiggle.





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!
> 
> I sure hope so!!   Mornin Sista
> 
> ...





Hiya Snowie!!  Bya Snowie!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got plenty of H2O!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night Quacker


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Are you bringing Maggie?!?!?!



Absolutely!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> mebee .







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Food, cloths, water, shelter. (some choose to substitute the water part)



That's a good start!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!
> 
> I sure hope so!!   Mornin Sista
> 
> ...



So, if I bring everything but the Kitchen sink, I should be OK???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sure, Ruttnbuck does.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, Ruttnbuck does.



Well, I was gonna set-up next to BBQBOSS, so I should be good in the food dept. And if RUTT has the Kitchen sink, Quack is providing Liquids...correct??

Hmmmmmm...list is getting shorter!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much 

We're loaded to the gills when we go camping   


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I was gonna set-up next to BBQBOSS, so I should be good in the food dept. And if RUTT has the Kitchen sink, Quack is providing Liquids...correct??
> 
> Hmmmmmm...list is getting shorter!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I was gonna set-up next to BBQBOSS, so I should be good in the food dept. And if RUTT has the Kitchen sink, Quack is providing Liquids...correct??
> 
> Hmmmmmm...list is getting shorter!!!


 
All of the stray,,,errr,,,,,,,unleashed dogs hang out near BBQBOSS too. So watch where you step..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the stray,,,errr,,,,,,,unleashed dogs hang out near BBQBOSS too. So watch where you step..



and around the fish grease!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the stray,,,errr,,,,,,,unleashed dogs hang out near BBQBOSS too. So watch where you step..



stray dogs =


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the stray,,,errr,,,,,,,unleashed dogs hang out near BBQBOSS too. So watch where you step..



 Now I know where My dog will be


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boy, dont make me open a can on you!



i know of a can thats gonna be opened.  i think it is gonna be at about 12:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> i know of a can thats gonna be opened.  i think it is gonna be at about 12:30 tomorrow.



Oh, its on now 'purty eyes'!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, its on now 'purty eyes'!




See Avatar.  Get used to it.  You will see it a lot tomorrow.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of the stray,,,errr,,,,,,,unleashed dogs hang out near BBQBOSS too. So watch where you step..



All the ladies hang around my tent! 


Oh, wait... my wife will be there this time!  
Man this is gonna be tough juggling all these wimmens!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> and around the fish grease!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> stray dogs =



She'll have 'You' feeding 'Her' out of the palm of your hand!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> See Avatar.  Get used to it.  You will see it a lot tomorrow.



its easy to push someone down who is being clipped from behind by another player!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She'll have 'You' feeding 'Her' out of the palm of your hand!!



ok, she gets a pardon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh lawd, the whiney foooosball players are out...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> All the ladies hang around my tent!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait... my wife will be there this time!
> Man this is gonna be tough juggling all these wimmens!



I can't WAIT to meet your better half!!!!  





Oh and ya'll?  Slip has a great idea, thought I'd follow suit for a few days as well!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lawd, the whiney foooosball players are out...



stuff it Hefelumphumper!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, she gets a pardon.



Maggie is actually very well behaved......EXCEPT when it comes to food.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT to meet your better half!!!!



Now you know why im being so nice!  Dont get me in to much trouble.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie is actually very well behaved......EXCEPT when it comes to food.



im a sucker for pups....  She'll eat good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> All the ladies hang around my tent!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait... my wife will be there this time!
> Man this is gonna be tough juggling all these wimmens!



Keep da pimp hand strong


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> its easy to push someone down who is being clipped from behind by another player!!



Eh.... unimportant details.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT to meet your better half!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great ideas??? Care to share???


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> She'll have 'You' feeding 'Her' out of the palm of your hand!!



awwwwwwww She's adorable  She looks like a younger version of Leia, my black lab 

I dunno if Splat is gonna make the trek with us  She's gotten into this "I'm not gonna listen to Mom" phase  I would so like to have a shock collar for her sometimes


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Keep da pimp hand strong



Yeah C'mon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im a sucker for pups....  She'll eat good.



You'd better bring EXTRA.....she a little on the CHUBBY side


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie is actually very well behaved......EXCEPT when it comes to food.


Hush yo mouth, she was well behaved the whole time at my place!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Now you know why im being so nice!  Dont get me in to much trouble.


AaahhhHAAAA!!! mmmwwaahahahahahah



Jeff C. said:


> Great ideas??? Care to share???


notice avatars.................



SnowHunter said:


> awwwwwwww She's adorable  She looks like a younger version of Leia, my black lab
> 
> I dunno if Splat is gonna make the trek with us  She's gotten into this "I'm not gonna listen to Mom" phase  I would so like to have a shock collar for her sometimes


Bring Splat, I know Cutter will have her's on, you can try it & see how it goes ............... they've gone up from $99 last I heard, but that is money well invested when you have one that you have to get their attention............ no shocking needed anymore, just putting it on brings their attention span WAY up!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd better bring EXTRA.....she a little on the CHUBBY side



I like feedin dem big girls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awwwwwwww She's adorable  She looks like a younger version of Leia, my black lab
> 
> I dunno if Splat is gonna make the trek with us  She's gotten into this "I'm not gonna listen to Mom" phase  I would so like to have a shock collar for her sometimes



Yep...they work wonders....Very Quick!!



Keebs said:


> Hush yo mouth, she was well behaved the whole time at my place!!
> 
> 
> AaahhhHAAAA!!! mmmwwaahahahahahah
> ...



AHHHHHH....I see!! Prolly time for a new one. 



BBQBOSS said:


> I like feedin dem big girls.



My wife is gonna LOVE you....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...they work wonders....Very Quick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah C'mon!





Keebs said:


> Hush yo mouth, she was well behaved the whole time at my place!!
> 
> 
> AaahhhHAAAA!!! mmmwwaahahahahahah
> ...


Kewl, thanks! I wouldn't think it'd take more then a time or two. Splats smart, though ornery  



Jeff C. said:


> Yep...they work wonders....Very Quick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention Getter for sure  


gah, lookin through all these 9/11 images makes me so angry  and sad


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Keep da pimp hand strong



Remember Matt, tuck the thumb.  You do not want to break it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yo, HT, while you are cutting tree's Saturday, I will be putting up the first batch of relish!!


Sounds good! You know i works up a big appitite when i get busy.



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!
> 
> I sure hope so!!   Mornin Sista
> 
> ...


Hi Snowster. Been busier than a one legged man in a rattler killing contest. Good to see ya up an about.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

I was on a plane to La Guardia on Sep. 11th 2002... one of the quietest, most empty flights i have ever been on.  I went down to Ground Zero and saw all of it and man words can't describe the atmosphere around NYC that day.  It was very quiet and a real sad thing to see and experience.

I had to do a job for the FAA out in Ronkonkoma Long Island and being up there with those controllers as well as the Military who was monitoring the area with the fighters that day was a real experience.  They told me that if i made any sudden movements or loud noise that i would be taken down and hawg tied, with "serious force".


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 10, 2010)

Howdy folks. Finaly picked my way out of the shed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> gah, lookin through all these 9/11 images makes me so angry  and sad



I know, meee too......... was watching the History Channel last night & saw some footage & audio's I had not seen/heard before, just broke my heart!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Remember Matt, tuck the thumb.  You do not want to break it.


 TRIPOD!!!!!!!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Sounds good! You know i works up a big appitite when i get busy.






BBQBOSS said:


> I was on a plane to La Guardia on Sep. 11th 2002... one of the quietest, most empty flights i have ever been on.  I went down to Ground Zero and saw all of it and man words can't describe the atmosphere around NYC that day.  It was very quiet and a real sad thing to see and experience.
> 
> I had to do a job for the FAA out in Ronkonkoma Long Island and being up there with those controllers as well as the Military who was monitoring the area with the fighters that day was a real experience.  They told me that if i made any sudden movements or loud noise that i would be taken down and hawg tied, with "serious force".


wow




dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Finaly picked my way out of the shed.



 How'd you figure out that lock?!?! Me & SSG worked har.......................... never mind..................


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So is you hunting a football?



nope i'll be hunting deer/bear.......but UGA is gonna be trying to hunt that football down all day tomorrow. 





T minus 2.5 hours and counting.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :



Hello Sunshine


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

ok off to run errands! Yall enjoy


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How'd you figure out that lock?!?! Me & SSG worked har.......................... never mind..................


Took me some time but I chipped my way thru the floor, found an old spoon and dug my way out. Yall gona havta try a little harder next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was on a plane to La Guardia on Sep. 11th 2002... one of the quietest, most empty flights i have ever been on.  I went down to Ground Zero and saw all of it and man words can't describe the atmosphere around NYC that day.  It was very quiet and a real sad thing to see and experience.
> 
> I had to do a job for the FAA out in Ronkonkoma Long Island and being up there with those controllers as well as the Military who was monitoring the area with the fighters that day was a real experience.  They told me that if i made any sudden movements or loud noise that i would be taken down and hawg tied, with "serious force".



That would've been STRANGE/WEIRD!!!



dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Finaly picked my way out of the shed.



Hey DougE!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Sunshine



Hi there....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Finaly picked my way out of the shed.


Good, now lets go fishing.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Took me some time but I chipped my way thru the floor, found an old spoon and dug my way out. Yall gona havta try a little harder next time.



 Yep, you're a wee bit slicker than we gave ya credit for..................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Must


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Move


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

to...........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

the next page!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> the next page!!!!!!!!!!!



Speaking of the next page.....grass is just about dry!!! I'mma get a Big Chaw o' tobacco and go ta spittin' and cuttin'

Catch Y'all later on!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of the next page.....grass is just about dry!!! I'mma get a Big Chaw o' tobacco and go ta spittin' and cuttin'
> 
> Catch Y'all later on!!!


 
I'll open the gates so you can come on over and do mine when you're done..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of the next page.....grass is just about dry!!! I'mma get a Big Chaw o' tobacco and go ta spittin' and cuttin'
> 
> Catch Y'all later on!!!



Don't blame ya, "Git'er Done" Chief!!


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey hey.....keep the noise down!  Some folks are trying to sleep at work around here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Hey hey.....keep the noise down!  Some folks are trying to sleep at work around here!



 Well if ya came around MORE OFTEN, you'd be used to the noise by now!! 
How ya been, stranger?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Lunch time. Anyone want a turkey and swiss on toast?


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

arrrgghh......guh mornin...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> arrrgghh......guh mornin...



Mornen mini Nic, ya still need to werk on d growl a little. Give it a bit more throat


----------



## SFStephens (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well if ya came around MORE OFTEN, you'd be used to the noise by now!!
> How ya been, stranger?!?!



I've been doing pretty darn good.  How about yourself?  Alot of things have been heaped on my plate lately so I stay fairly busy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen mini Nic, ya still need to werk on d growl a little. Give it a bit more throat


 
Mornin,,errrr,,,,,,,afternoon, Hagrid,,,,dangit,,,,,,,Hankus..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi


 
Hey SHF, aren't you supposed to be snippin something?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lunch time. Anyone want a turkey and swiss on toast?


Thanks, I think I'll work on this here bbq chicken, tater salad, turnip greens, corn bread & pound cake plate...................... 



slip said:


> arrrgghh......guh mornin...


Hey sleepy head, wake up & look around, you done started sumthin.................... 



SFStephens said:


> I've been doing pretty darn good.  How about yourself?  Alot of things have been heaped on my plate lately so I stay fairly busy.


 Too busy for US?!?!?!   



OutFishHim said:


> Hi


 HEY!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SHF, aren't you supposed to be snippin something?



Hey SF!  I'm here, we're just slow. But I'm here with the crackhead, so things are bound to get interesting. I guarantee she can't make it through the entire shift (until 9 pm)  without falling asleep....and my camera will be ready...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I think I'll work on this here bbq chicken, tater salad, turnip greens, corn bread & pound cake plate......................
> 
> 
> Hey sleepy head, wake up & look around, you done started sumthin....................
> ...



Hey Sista!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey SF!  I'm here, we're just slow. But I'm here with the crackhead, so things are bound to get interesting. I guarantee she can't make it through the entire shift (until 9 pm) without falling asleep....and my camera will be ready...


 
They haven't nailed down her epidermiological issues yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!!!
Bye!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

miguel cervantes said:


> waaaaaaa.....
> 
> Nothin worse than a midget thumb sucker...
> 
> Paul, where's that raft picture?





hooked on quack said:


> you don't have a clue . . .:d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I guarantee she can't make it through the entire shift (until 9 pm)  without falling asleep....and my camera will be ready...


D



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!!






rhbama3 said:


> Hi!!!
> Bye!!!



 Get back in here!! 





















Didjahaveagoodnight!??!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 555634......


 
Mornin Sexy Short Cuban (SSC), you home yet?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sexy Short Cuban (SSC), you home yet?



Hey babe, I should be home some time late tonight ... thank God. I never thought i'd be happy to leave NJ but I miss HOME in GA.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG i'm becoming a redneck.... shorts, socks, bikini, & shotgun.....LUNCH!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OMG i'm becoming a redneck.... shorts, socks, bikini, & shotgun.....LUNCH!!!!


 

Just need a cowgirl hat to complete it all.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 10, 2010)

later yall!  Gone to da woods!  Deer season has arrived!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just need a cowgirl hat to complete it all.



Bring it with you when you come see me this weekend and don't forget your tool box!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bring it with you when you come see me this weekend and don't forget your tool box!!!!





Need cowgirl boots too...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Bring it with you when you come see me this weekend and don't forget your tool box!!!!


 
Headin to Macon this weekend for an in law family thing.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Need cowgirl boots too...



Same goes fir ya too .... don't forget your boom truck, I need to get rid of some moss!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to Macon this weekend for an in law family thing.



Good lord leave the guns at home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Same goes fir ya too .... don't forget your boom truck, I need to get rid of some moss!


 
It'll just grow back, it's not a true moss, it's an epyphite, in the bromiliad family..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Headin to Macon this weekend for an in law family thing.



*Perk* Macon??  Not far, not far at all......................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* Macon?? Not far, not far at all......................


 
Won't be time this trip.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Won't be time this trip.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Where'd everybody go?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where'd everybody go?!?!?!



just finished off some Blue Crabs i boiled last night, and now having another piece of red velvet cake. Gotta go to Allie's football game tonight, too.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just finished off some Blue Crabs i boiled last night, and now having another piece of red velvet cake. Gotta go to Allie's football game tonight, too.



You're just plain mean, mean I tell ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're just plain mean, mean I tell ya!



Whut did i do?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2010)

Wooooot!!  Last night of the midnight shift and Otis/Self/Idiot and son will be visiting tomorrow!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wooooot!!  Last night of the midnight shift and Otis/Self/Idiot and son will be visiting tomorrow!!


:hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

1/2 the grass is cut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Back home from the boys best Cross Country practice yet. 2 miles in 13.38 minutes. Not bad for his first year in JVCC. First meet is next Thursday. We'll see how he does in the crowd when the pressure is on. He'll get to start in the #2 slot on his team.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back home from the boys best Cross Country practice yet. 2 miles in 13.38 minutes. Not bad for his first year in JVCC. First meet is next Thursday. We'll see how he does in the crowd when the pressure is on. He'll get to start in the #2 slot on his team.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotta go start a fire and cook some Burgers!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go start a fire and cook some Burgers!!!



sounds good to me!  I managed to wrangle one meatball out of a bowl of spaghetti O's from my kid. 


So instead i started making forty creek and gingers.  

The wife is in bed with strep throat (her way of getting back at me for hunting all last weekend).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The wife is in bed with strep throat (her way of getting back at me for hunting all last weekend).


 
Dang I hate that. It's like having broken shards of glass stuck in your throat. They put out a warning at Colin's school last week to keep your kids home if you even think they have it. It is going around right now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang I hate that. It's like having broken shards of glass stuck in your throat. They put out a warning at Colin's school last week to keep your kids home if you even think they have it. It is going around right now.



oh she aint bad but she is taking full advantage of it.... I dont feel sorry for her yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> oh she aint bad but she is taking full advantage of it.... I dont feel sorry for her yet.


 
Take advantage of the drama, pour the "loving husband" act on thick. It'll pay big dividends this hunting season...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Evening folks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evening folks...


 
Hey SW, kinda empty in here tonight. Did you notice the echo?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SW, kinda empty in here tonight. Did you notice the echo?



Yeah...most folks have lives on Friday night..lol.

There's a great band at my Legion tonight...got a female lead singer that's simply outstanding....but I'm too tired.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

I's be here!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I's be here!



Maaaaaatty...whassup.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

RIP Longhorn


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> RIP Longhorn





Did ya`ll lose one, Snow?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Did ya`ll lose one, Snow?



Yes  The only longhorn in the herd  She was old though... and had went off into a stall in the barn by  herself... She was gone an hour after we found her  Guess she knew it was her time, but still  

Thats 5 in the last 6 weeks  I think I'm cursed


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

You might want to have the herd checked...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You might want to have the herd checked...



Yeah, I'd thought about it, but its not been any kind of infections disease  One to improper care (I blame vet) one to mastitis, one to weather (newborn calf drown) one to old age, and one mystery about 5 1/2 wks ago just wouldn't stand up  

I think its the good Lord tellin me I'm doomed when it comes to cows 

The longhorn was pushin 20yrs old... that'd be bout 100 in people years 


I'm keepin a very keen eye on the herd, though. Now I'm seriously paranoid. Specially with a couple heifers fixin to calf in the next few weeks...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I'd thought about it, but its not been any kind of infections disease  One to improper care (I blame vet) one to mastitis, one to weather (newborn calf drown) one to old age, and one mystery about 5 1/2 wks ago just wouldn't stand up
> 
> I think its the good Lord tellin me I'm doomed when it comes to cows
> 
> ...





It`ll be alright. Just keep a watch on me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll be alright. Just keep a watch on me.



I am, twice daily checks, plus they're now pastured where I can observe em almost constantly from the house area as well


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

SO Hows all yall doin this evenin?  I got a chance to drivel a bit


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

putting up the dang fence in the dark, with the fire ants and a puppy who thinks its funny to take tools and hide them all over the yard....


argh.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go start a fire and cook some Burgers!!!


Charcoal is lit........Just been catching up waiting on the grill to get hot!!

Gonna throw some pork chops on the grill here in a few!!.......Just a driveby for now!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> SO Hows all yall doin this evenin?  I got a chance to drivel a bit



Awesome....been an outstanding week for me..sorry bout your longhorn. Otherwise..How's you be?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> putting up the dang fence in the dark, with the fire ants and a puppy who thinks its funny to take tools and hide them all over the yard....
> 
> 
> argh.


 sounds like a circus act 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Charcoal is lit........Just been catching up waiting on the grill to get hot!!
> 
> Gonna throw some pork chops on the grill here in a few!!.......Just a driveby for now!!



That sounds yummy! We had cucumber and mater sammiches


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> SO Hows all yall doin this evenin?  I got a chance to drivel a bit





I`m so full of grilled hamburgers, I`m about to bust, And the smell of that made from scratch sour cream pound cake, that`s bakin` in the oven right now, is smellin` GOOD!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Awesome....been an outstanding week for me..sorry bout your longhorn. Otherwise..How's you be?



Otherwise, GREAT!!!   tired, but, things are gettin accomplished, so yay!  

Glad to hear yer week is goin well!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> putting up the dang fence in the dark, with the fire ants and a puppy who thinks its funny to take tools and hide them all over the yard....
> 
> 
> argh.



Evening slip...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Charcoal is lit........Just been catching up waiting on the grill to get hot!!
> 
> Gonna throw some pork chops on the grill here in a few!!.......Just a driveby for now!!



Evening Mitch..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> putting up the dang fence in the dark, with the fire ants and a puppy who thinks its funny to take tools and hide them all over the yard....
> 
> 
> argh.


 
Once you get it up and runnin toss one of those tools inside the wire and see if the puppy really wants to fetch it..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m so full of grilled hamburgers, I`m about to bust, And the smell of that made from scratch sour cream pound cake, that`s bakin` in the oven right now, is smellin` GOOD!!!



Oh you're mean   That sounds yummmmy though  

Ifn I had butter, I'd be makin another buttermilk pie


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Once you get it up and runnin toss one of those tools inside the wire and see if the puppy really wants to fetch it..






Evenin Bro  any luck?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sounds like a circus act
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy! We had cucumber and mater sammiches



We got Hudson's BBQ..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We got Hudson's BBQ..



Hudsons is some YUUUUUUMMY Q!!!! Some of the best around  Yall suck


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m so full of grilled hamburgers, I`m about to bust, And the smell of that made from scratch sour cream pound cake, that`s bakin` in the oven right now, is smellin` GOOD!!!



Sour cream pound cake? never heard of it...but it sounds good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Bro  any luck?


 
Hey Sis Nope, how about you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hudsons is some YUUUUUUMMY Q!!!! Some of the best around  Yall suck



Wallace's is closer...but we made the extra drive...had to have one dem fried pies..MMMmmmmm.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis Nope, how about you?



Still goin through the process for the Sheriff Dept. Got interview next week   Still tryin to figure out how we're gonna pull it off if I _get_ the job.. 28 days of night shift, 28 days of day shift, 12 hr shifts... babysitting will be interesting for sure


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Wallace's is closer...but we made the extra drive...had to have one dem fried pies..MMMmmmmm.



I didn't know they had those.. hmmm, might just hafta try that next time we get down that way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Still goin through the process for the Sheriff Dept. Got interview next week   Still tryin to figure out how we're gonna pull it off if I _get_ the job.. 28 days of night shift, 28 days of day shift, 12 hr shifts... babysitting will be interesting for sure


 
In this job market if you can get one take it, put your time in, then transfer to a better situation a year or two down the road. Newbies always get the poop shift in LEO work.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Still goin through the process for the Sheriff Dept. Got interview next week   Still tryin to figure out how we're gonna pull it off if I _get_ the job.. 28 days of night shift, 28 days of day shift, 12 hr shifts... babysitting will be interesting for sure



Awesome.. Whatcha gonna do? Patrol,Jailer?



SnowHunter said:


> I didn't know they had those.. hmmm, might just hafta try that next time we get down that way



Oh yeah...I put em in the microwave bout 20 seconds and slap some vanilla bean breyers on em...Lawd have mercy..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In this job market if you can get one take it, put your time in, then transfer to a better situation a year or two down the road. Newbies always get the poop shift in LEO work.



Thats how they run all shift, LEO and the jail. Best part is every other weekend off (3day weekends) so, that aint so bad. I figure on takin it, doin my year in the jail and gettin out on the road. They said one can become a Sr Deputy in 2 yrs if one works hard enough.. I plan on workin my tail off for that 

I do think transfering in a couple yrs is a good plan  Specially to a more local LEO dept


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Awesome.. Whatcha gonna do? Patrol,Jailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...I put em in the microwave bout 20 seconds and slap some vanilla bean breyers on em...Lawd have mercy..



Gotta do a year in the jail, mandatory  but I'm ok with that, its just another step on the ladder for me 

Oh, yer killin me  I got a sweet tooth craving now! I'm so glad Na has the debit card


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Goobly Goobers, what ya'll up to in here???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Chief, ya caught up yet?!?!  reading, not cutting..........


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sounds like a circus act
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy! We had cucumber and mater sammiches


oh yeah, to say the least.


Sweetwater said:


> Evening slip...
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Mitch..


hey SW.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Once you get it up and runnin toss one of those tools inside the wire and see if the puppy really wants to fetch it..



she was chewing the steel wire every time i pulled on it.

cant wait to see if she trys that again....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

I love y'all.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Y'all done gave me a sweet tooth!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Everybody..this is Luke..got him about a month ago. He's a lab mix. Smart as a whip...good natured...The lady I got him from kept him outside from birth..and I haven't had to housebreak him at all. Never had a dog I didn't have to housebreak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, ya caught up yet?!?!  reading, not cutting..........








BBQBOSS said:


> I love y'all.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> oh yeah, to say the least.
> 
> hey SW.
> 
> ...


Can you say "Video"??? 



BBQBOSS said:


> I love y'all.....


Sweet Baby Jesus, he's riding the 40 Creek!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done gave me a sweet tooth!!



Nu-uh, you done had it! 

WHERE'S HANKUS?!?!?  

oh, uuumm 6...........  I think.............


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers, what ya'll up to in here???



KEEBSHowdy lady..



BBQBOSS said:


> I love y'all.....



Great folks in here....



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done gave me a sweet tooth!!



Jeff..sup bro..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Everybody..this is Luke..got him about a month ago. He's a lab mix. Smart as a whip...good natured...The lady I got him from kept him outside from birth..and I haven't had to housebreak him at all. Never had a dog I didn't have to housebreak.



What's gwine on Sweetliquid????

Purty dog!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers, what ya'll up to in here???


Hey Sista 



BBQBOSS said:


> I love y'all.....



Ahhh, definetly a friday night  


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done gave me a sweet tooth!!


 Least I aint the only one 



Sweetwater said:


> Everybody..this is Luke..got him about a month ago. He's a lab mix. Smart as a whip...good natured...The lady I got him from kept him outside from birth..and I haven't had to housebreak him at all. Never had a dog I didn't have to housebreak.


He;s adorable!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Everybody..this is Luke..got him about a month ago. He's a lab mix. Smart as a whip...good natured...The lady I got him from kept him outside from birth..and I haven't had to housebreak him at all. Never had a dog I didn't have to housebreak.


CUte!!  Love a Lab!!



Jeff C. said:


>



 It's a trick, be careful, vewwy, vewwy, careful!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "Video"???
> 
> 
> Sweet Baby Jesus, he's riding the 40 Creek!!
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's not a doorbell, that's a lab...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all know me so well.   seriously though...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> KEEBSHowdy lady..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuttin but my hand holding the 'stone's! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need you HERE, got everything laid out to start pear relish in the morning!!!  PLUS got another batch of pears headed my way Sunday if it works out.......... (if someone's knee don't get in his way.......hint-hint)


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a doorbell, that's a lab...



   boy yer on a roll aintcha


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


I can't WAIT till FPG now!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a doorbell, that's a lab...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "Video"???
> 
> 
> Sweet Baby Jesus, he's riding the 40 Creek!!
> ...



Guess Imma have to ketchup


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't WAIT till FPG now!!!



I'll still love ya baby!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin but my hand holding the 'stone's!
> 
> 
> 
> I need you HERE, got everything laid out to start pear relish in the morning!!!  PLUS got another batch of pears headed my way Sunday if it works out.......... (if someone's knee don't get in his way.......hint-hint)



Dang I wish I could get down there   I would so LOVE to help with that, I've never done relish before!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess Imma have to ketchup






BBQBOSS said:


> I'll still love ya baby!


backatyadarlin'



SnowHunter said:


> Dang I wish I could get down there   I would so LOVE to help with that, I've never done relish before!



I wish you were tooo, BUT, if ya REALLY wanna do it, I CAN & WILL walk you through it, NOOOOooo problem!!!  It really isn't that "hard" just time consuming mainly!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess Imma have to ketchup



Mama mater and baby mater walking down the road.... Baby mater can't keep up so mama mater goes and squishes baby mater and and says "ketchup". 

Step away from the fotee creek....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a doorbell, that's a lab...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mama mater and baby mater walking down the road.... Baby mater can't keep up so mama mater goes and squishes baby mater and and says "ketchup".
> 
> Step away from the fotee creek....



 Close the bottle & put my name on it, NOW!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



juss now gettin it, huh?!?! 
yeah, that was a good'un!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Close the bottle & put my name on it, NOW!!



Give'er a quaalude.... She'll love me in tha mornin'...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mama mater and baby mater walking down the road.... Baby mater can't keep up so mama mater goes and squishes baby mater and and says "ketchup".
> 
> Step away from the fotee creek....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Give'er a quaalude.... She'll love me in tha mornin'...



Never Ever had a 'lude, but who am I 'sposed to give it to??


Any one else watching the History Channel???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Never Ever had a 'lude, but who am I 'sposed to give it to??
> 
> 
> Any one else watching the History Channel???



It's a quote from a stupid movie....

Nope, watching that dang fooooozball!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's a quote from a stupid movie....
> 
> Nope, watching that dang fooooozball!!!



Oh, ok...........
who be playin?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Give'er a quaalude.... She'll love me in tha mornin'...



Step back everybody..Matty's rollin..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Step back everybody..Matty's rollin..



What be new?!?! 
Matty+alcohol=..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, ok...........
> who be playin?



Marshall is kickin west Virginias boooooooootayyyyyyy!  I'm diggin it!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Never Ever had a 'lude, but who am I 'sposed to give it to??



Someone you wanna ummm...git nekkid.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Marshall is kickin west Virginias boooooooootayyyyyyy!  I'm diggin it!


oooooooooooooook den........... as long as u is happy! 



Sweetwater said:


> Someone you wanna ummm...git nekkid.


 U busy 2nite??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Someone you wanna ummm...git nekkid.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What be new?!?!
> Matty+alcohol=..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



I'm about to be with him..just sent the misses to the likker store fer some T.killya...

So from this point forward..I cannot be held responsible.

For anything.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



what? you're busy too, huh??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> backatyadarlin'
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were tooo, BUT, if ya REALLY wanna do it, I CAN & WILL walk you through it, NOOOOooo problem!!!  It really isn't that "hard" just time consuming mainly!!


I know who to go to when its relish time   


Keebs said:


> oooooooooooooook den........... as long as u is happy!
> 
> 
> U busy 2nite??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what? you're busy too, huh??



You got a lude???


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oooooooooooooook den........... as long as u is happy!
> 
> 
> U busy 2nite??



Heck Keebs..I'm already nekkid..and no..I'm not busy at all.


This post cannot be complete without the:

Dancin banana..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus in da house!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm about to be with him..just sent the misses to the likker store fer some T.killya...
> 
> So from this point forward..I cannot be held responsible.
> 
> For anything.



Hi There    Think the dishwasher needs some work


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm about to be with him..just sent the misses to the likker store fer some T.killya...
> 
> So from this point forward..I cannot be held responsible.
> 
> For anything.



I want to come party wif you and yo wife one night.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know who to go to when its relish time


Sweetie, it is time!! 



Jeff C. said:


> You got a lude???



 No, never even SEEN one before!!!!   Gawd I've been soooo sheltered!!! 




ok, bbl..................


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

Jus a qwik drivel by to say: Good Luck to all y'all huntin in the mornen and this season I  we all have a safe season


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a lude???



Or two?


Y'all need to stop...I done peed myself.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Heck Keebs..I'm already nekkid..and no..I'm not busy at all.
> 
> 
> This post cannot be complete without the:
> ...


Ooohhhh la la!!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Hankus in da house!!!!



 WHERE????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus a qwik drivel by to say: Good Luck to all y'all huntin in the mornen and this season I  we all have a safe season



Back atcha Hankus!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Heck Keebs..I'm already nekkid..and no..I'm not busy at all.
> 
> 
> This post cannot be complete without the:
> ...





Now I got this stuck in my head  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uezJfTG9ELI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uezJfTG9ELI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus a qwik drivel by to say: Good Luck to all y'all huntin in the mornen and this season I  we all have a safe season



No, No, No, this is NOT the KING!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sweetie, it is time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant up here 


Hankus said:


> Jus a qwik drivel by to say: Good Luck to all y'all huntin in the mornen and this season I  we all have a safe season



Hey Hankus! Back atcha


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi There    Think the dishwasher needs some work



Sweetie..I'd work on yer dishwasher anytime..


BBQBOSS said:


> I want to come party wif you and yo wife one night.



Yeah c'moan....



Hankus said:


> Jus a qwik drivel by to say: Good Luck to all y'all huntin in the mornen and this season I  we all have a safe season



Haaaaaaaaaannnnk..us


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I meant up here :bouce:
> 
> 
> Hey Hankus! Back atcha



Whut you drankin'???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus in da house!!!!



Whew doggies will I be glad to have my laptop back next week. This phone postin is killin me and reception sux at the house I look like the Bundy's Fox watchin position tryin to post


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Now I got this stuck in my head
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uezJfTG9ELI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uezJfTG9ELI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Keebs left it over the plate...I HAD to hit it..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

And  aaaa









Howdy Folks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sweetie..I'd work on yer dishwasher anytime..


I'll clear my schedule   


Jeff C. said:


> Whut you drankin'???


diet coke   



Hankus said:


> Whew doggies will I be glad to have my laptop back next week. This phone postin is killin me and reception sux at the house I look like the Bundy's Fox watchin position tryin to post


Yup postin from da phone sure aint the same!!!!


Sweetwater said:


> Keebs left it over the plate...I HAD to hit it..


     

whack away 

(Ian had to come over here and dance to the vid  )



Redneck Maguiver said:


> And  aaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kim  You got here just in time


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.






never went to the doctor.
but he's feeling better now......


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And  aaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy neighbor...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   sounds like he's lucky


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll clear my schedule
> diet coke



You get issued cuffs and a taser yet..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

Howdy SW and Snowy..   

Ah  Just in time for what Snow..????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a Brown Recluse Bite..  Better still get it checked...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He better get it checked out still. He'll prolly survive the bite, no problem, even if it was a Brown Recluse, but the resulting wound is subject to Staph infection if not properly cared for, and that can be big problems.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy SW and Snowy..
> 
> Ah  Just in time for what Snow..????


Somethin.. aint sure what yet... someone was passin out 'ludes earlier  


Sweetwater said:


> You get issued cuffs and a taser yet..



da whole kit n kaboodle


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He better get it checked out still. He'll prolly survive the bite, no problem, even if it was a Brown Recluse, but the resulting wound is subject to Staph infection if not properly cared for, and that can be big problems.



Yep..  Ditto.  How's it going Hugh...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Somethin.. aint sure what yet... someone was passin out 'ludes earlier



Now that could be Interesting....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He better get it checked out still. He'll prolly survive the bite, no problem, even if it was a Brown Recluse, but the resulting wound is subject to Staph infection if not properly cared for, and that can be big problems.



When I was in the hospital once, my roommate was a HVAC guy that got bit on the elbow...The docs were telling him that amputation below the elbow was a definite possibility.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.
> 
> 
> never went to the doctor.
> but he's feeling better now......



Wait so he got to hallucinate fer free and gots a neat scar fer showin the ladies  doggone if some fellers ain't got all the luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yep.. Ditto. How's it going Hugh...


 
Goin good Kim. I sure wish you'd have found me and you jobs in Colorado while you were out there...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

holy cow...


Go Gnaw on a pork chop for a while , and ya'll got busy!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Now that could be Interesting....



Matty's drunk..
I'm getting there and folks want me to come fix dishwashers..
Someone's passing out ludes and someone else is nekkid...

Normal night in the drivler..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Goin good Kim. I sure wish you'd have found me and you jobs in Colorado while you were out there...



Was not much for good jobs where I was at..  Unless ya would not mind being a road crew, or trail duster...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> holy cow...
> 
> 
> Go Gnaw on a pork chop for a while , and ya'll got busy!!


   as Wingman would say "rare form people, rare form"  


Sweetwater said:


> Matty's drunk..
> I'm getting there and folks want me to come fix dishwashers..
> Someone's passing out ludes and someone else is nekkid...
> 
> Normal night in the drivler..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Matty's drunk..
> I'm getting there and folks want me to come fix dishwashers..
> Someone's passing out ludes and someone else is nekkid...
> 
> Normal night in the drivler..



Sounds kinda like FPG started early..


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wait so he got to hallucinate fer free and gots a neat scar fer showin the ladies  doggone if some fellers ain't got all the luck



i know man....imma go catch me some spiders.


RM, MC...getting him to see a doctor is about as hard as putting high heels on a horse..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

And

He's



To



Rekon I'll read what the mods leave up from a tree tomorow mornen least I got a signal there


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> holy cow...
> 
> 
> Go Gnaw on a pork chop for a while , and ya'll got busy!!



Hiyaz Mitch..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And
> 
> He's
> 
> ...


Night Hankus 



Oh.. and Mitch, almost forgot....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i know man....imma go catch me some spiders.
> 
> 
> RM, MC...getting him to see a doctor is about as hard as putting high heels on a horse..



Ok,  High heels on a horse????  Hmmm  sounds like a challenge for some folks at FPG..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 10, 2010)

Alright folks.  I need to be a getting outta here.  Duty calls early in the morning.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I meant up here
> 
> 
> Hey Hankus! Back atcha


Tip of the day, if the pears hit the ground, they is toooo ripe for relish!! 



Hankus said:


> Whew doggies will I be glad to have my laptop back next week. This phone postin is killin me and reception sux at the house I look like the Bundy's Fox watchin position tryin to post


I KNEW sumthin weren't right!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> And  aaaa
> 
> Howdy Folks...


aaaaaahhh howdy Kim!! 



slip said:


> uncle calls, said he got bit some time last week by some spider, got feeling pretty sick, has a black "hole" in his arm the size of a quarter, said he couldnt see very good and was "hallucinating" a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NOT good!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He better get it checked out still. He'll prolly survive the bite, no problem, even if it was a Brown Recluse, but the resulting wound is subject to Staph infection if not properly cared for, and that can be big problems.


 hidin in da corner, huh?? 



SnowHunter said:


> Somethin.. aint sure what yet... someone was passin out 'ludes earlier
> 
> 
> da whole kit n kaboodle


 Da Kaboodle TOOO??!?!?!?? KEWL!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright folks.  I need to be a getting outta here.  Duty calls early in the morning.



Night Kim


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And
> 
> He's
> 
> ...



Night bro...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i know man....imma go catch me some spiders.
> 
> 
> RM, MC...getting him to see a doctor is about as hard as putting high heels on a horse..



Jus put em in that new lectrified fence ya got and after the first 2 or 3 go ~poof~ the rest won't try to cross


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tip of the day, if the pears hit the ground, they is toooo ripe for relish!!
> 
> 
> I KNEW sumthin weren't right!!
> ...


We'll be plantin some of them Keiffer pear trees in the orchard  so, we'll be ready in, oh, a couple years 


Oh yeah, I'm always prepared


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright folks.  I need to be a getting outta here.  Duty calls early in the morning.



Night Kim..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> holy cow...
> 
> 
> Go Gnaw on a pork chop for a while , and ya'll got busy!!


Musta been one BIG chop!! 



Sweetwater said:


> Matty's drunk..
> I'm getting there and folks want me to come fix dishwashers..
> Someone's passing out ludes and someone else is nekkid...
> 
> Normal night in the drivler..


SuWEET MINI Driveler there!! 



slip said:


> i know man....imma go catch me some spiders.
> 
> 
> RM, MC...getting him to see a doctor is about as hard as putting high heels on a horse..


That CAN be arranged................... on some horses.......................  



Hankus said:


> And
> 
> He's
> 
> ...


Well SNAP!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright folks.  I need to be a getting outta here.  Duty calls early in the morning.



Double SNAP!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We'll be plantin some of them Keiffer pear trees in the orchard  so, we'll be ready in, oh, a couple years
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm always prepared


scout around, bet there are some "abandoned" tree's around you................ even a small batch is better than none! 

I KNOW you are always "prepared".............we's too much alike.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Matty's drunk..
> I'm getting there and folks want me to come fix dishwashers..
> Someone's passing out ludes and someone else is nekkid...


 So what is your point??



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds kinda like FPG started early..






Hankus said:


> And
> 
> He's
> 
> ...


G'night Sasquatch!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Mitch..


Hiya Kim!!.....The saddle sores easing up any yet??



SnowHunter said:


> Oh.. and Mitch, almost forgot....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Musta been one BIG chop!!


Had the butcher cut it special for me!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> scout around, bet there are some "abandoned" tree's around you................ even a small batch is better than none!
> 
> I KNOW you are always "prepared".............we's too much alike.........


Possibly  Though this place aint been used for nuttin but horses and beef cattle 

I'm tryin to find a maple tree on the property, would be cool to try and tap one, though I don't think it'd yeild much  

yes, yes we are  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what is your point??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

alright yall, think Im gonna call it a night... this afternoon wore me slap out. And we're gonna start movin hay tomorrow   finally  

Yall have a great night!!

And, tomorrow, NEVER FORGET!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  High heels on a horse????  Hmmm  sounds like a challenge for some folks at FPG..


im in!!!!


Hankus said:


> Jus put em in that new lectrified fence ya got and after the first 2 or 3 go ~poof~ the rest won't try to cross





Keebs said:


> That CAN be arranged................... on some horses.......................



that post is useless without pics...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok had to go eat supper finally.... Big 'ol' scrambled egg sammich to match my brain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had the butcher cut it special for me!!


Is this the same butcher I have heard so much about?!?!



SnowHunter said:


> Possibly  Though this place aint been used for nuttin but horses and beef cattle
> 
> I'm tryin to find a maple tree on the property, would be cool to try and tap one, though I don't think it'd yeild much
> 
> ...


Nite Sista...............   



slip said:


> im in!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful what ya ask for young'un, you don't know my horses...................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Possibly  Though this place aint been used for nuttin but horses and beef cattle
> 
> I'm tryin to find a maple tree on the property, would be cool to try and tap one, though I don't think it'd yeild much
> 
> ...


Good night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Night Snowy!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is this the same butcher I have heard so much about?!?!


Yep!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what is your point??


About 7.8 on the Richter scale...



SnowHunter said:


> Possibly  Though this place aint been used for nuttin but horses and beef cattle
> 
> I'm tryin to find a maple tree on the property, would be cool to try and tap one, though I don't think it'd yeild much
> 
> ...



Night Snowy...NEVER.



BBQBOSS said:


> Ok had to go eat supper finally.... Big 'ol' scrambled egg sammich to match my brain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok had to go eat supper finally.... Big 'ol' scrambled egg sammich to match my brain.



Ju put ketchup on it???


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ju put ketchup on it???



Or mustard..I love mustard..Mmm mmm. Slingblade voice/off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Or mustard..I love mustard..Mmm mmm. Slingblade voice/off.



You forgot to pull ya bottom lip back in


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Or mustard..I love mustard..Mmm mmm. Slingblade voice/off.





Jeff C. said:


> You forgot to pull ya bottom lip back in


The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!
> 
> View attachment 555767


 







Hey!!! New survival show on Discovery channel right now. 
It's called "Man, Woman, Wild"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!
> 
> View attachment 555767



Why is he looking at W2H's chest that way? 


Back from watching Lee County demolish Terrell County 58-14. Tomorrow is opening day of deer season. Ya'll have fun, i'm sleeping late!


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! New survival show on Discovery channel right now.
> It's called "Man, Woman, Wild"



have you seen "beyond survival" ?


season one and the pair has already had to ask for help twice...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> have you seen "beyond survival" ?
> 
> 
> season one and the pair has already had to ask for help twice...


 

Hush dangit, he's on an island with a blond haired, blue eyed aussie chick. Something about coconuts right now..


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why is he looking at W2H's chest that way?



Don't be jealous Pookie.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!
> 
> View attachment 555767


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Good night folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush dangit, he's on an island with a blond haired, blue eyed aussie chick. Something about coconuts right now..



Got that right..


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!!





Keebs said:


>



Night y'all..


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush dangit, he's on an island with a blond haired, blue eyed aussie chick. Something about coconuts right now..



she's british...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!!





Keebs said:


>


Good night Ya'll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2010)

slip said:


> she's british...


 
Who's counting?  And, any woman that would stuff raw clams down her shirt is ok in my book...LOL


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!
> 
> View attachment 555767



Hey!! ... that Cooz in that picture???  Haven't heard much from him lately ... wonder what he's been up to??  



rhbama3 said:


> Why is he looking at W2H's chest that way?
> 
> 
> Back from watching Lee County demolish Terrell County 58-14. Tomorrow is opening day of deer season. Ya'll have fun, i'm sleeping late!



Enjoy it while it lasts ... reality returns in two weeks.


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's counting?  And, any woman that would stuff raw clams down her shirt is ok in my book...LOL



yup...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Mornen y'all jus another drivel driveby fore I walk in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in the middle is Quack, he has Carl down to a pat!!
> 
> View attachment 555767





There goes yo camping spot too, sport . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2010)

Good night/day all, I might get 3 hrs sleep before Slowrollin/Otis/Self/Idiot and mini Paul come to visit.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Mornin Folks!!!   

<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p6yLQRF-cEU?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p6yLQRF-cEU?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c9PwWkV4HQ4?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c9PwWkV4HQ4?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oOW-1OwtCA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oOW-1OwtCA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Mornin' Snowy!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Mornin Jeff!! 

What a beautiful mornin, cool and overcast  Shoulda zero'd the bow earlier, grrrr.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2010)

Mornin y'all

got the bacon on and pancakes to follow


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> got the bacon on and pancakes to follow



Mornin JEff 

bacon cookin here, eggs in a few.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowy!!!



Mornen JeffC



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff!!
> 
> What a beautiful mornin, cool and overcast  Shoulda zero'd the bow earlier, grrrr.



Mornen snowy



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> got the bacon on and pancakes to follow



Mornen JeffR

I ain't seed no deer and momma keeps sendin pics of food


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff!!
> 
> What a beautiful mornin, cool and overcast  Shoulda zero'd the bow earlier, grrrr.



Not as cool as I would've liked here....gotta rebuild mine



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> got the bacon on and pancakes to follow



MMMMMMM...sounds good!!! Mornin' Jeff R.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2010)

morning, peeps!
It's gameday in Tuscaloosa!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin JEff
> 
> bacon cookin here, eggs in a few.


I left the eggs out from yesterday



Hankus said:


> Mornen JeffR
> 
> I ain't seed no deer and momma keeps sendin pics of food





Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMM...sounds good!!! Mornin' Jeff R.



Hey Jeff C


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> It's gameday in Tuscaloosa!



Mornen bamer and I'd like to thankye fer all the free drinks ya gived me in this place. Ain't all bars open like thisun 



Jeff Raines said:


> I left the eggs out from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gunna hav to steal my eggs from the chickens when I get home

And it ain't funny her sendin them pics I like to eat and she knows it. Mommas know where to hurt ya bad and it hurts rite now where I ain't et nuttin since supper last nite


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen JeffC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Hankus!!! 

We aint seen any deer either 



Jeff C. said:


> Not as cool as I would've liked here....gotta rebuild mine
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMMM...sounds good!!! Mornin' Jeff R.


Its rather humid here.. supposed to rain  Still nice and overcast though 



rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> It's gameday in Tuscaloosa!


Mornin Wingman! 



Jeff Raines said:


> I left the eggs out from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 well, I got some from yesterdays egg collection, stop on by


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen JeffC
> 
> 
> 
> ...







rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> It's gameday in Tuscaloosa!



Ought to be a good day of College Football!!! Some BIG games today...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ought to be a good day of College Football!!! Some BIG games today...



It ain't funny I think she's tryin to lure me out of the stand so she can put me to werk after I eat


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she's tryin to lure me out of the stand so she can put me to werk after I eat








Now that IS funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> It ain't funny I think she's tryin to lure me out of the stand so she can put me to werk after I eat



Text her back and tell her you got a bad signal/reception


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Text her back and tell her you got a bad signal/reception



I tried not respondin but she jus kept on. Now she's in a lull waitin to start on the lunch prep pics  I thank she stole my sisters mean streak fer she moved out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2010)

Drive by............ good luck to all who is hunting.............. pear relish making in progress


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Hankus!!!
> 
> We aint seen any deer either
> 
> ...



mornin', chicken lady!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Drive by............ good luck to all who is hunting.............. pear relish making in progress



Mornin' Doll!!! Yummyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Drive by............ good luck to all who is hunting.............. pear relish making in progress



Mornin Pearrelishkeebsolicious!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Doll!!! Yummyyyyyyy!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Pearrelishkeebsolicious!!!



Thought the first one didn't go through


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought the first one didn't go through



I just thought you were "buttering me up" for more relish!    
One pan cut up, starting on the next......... and watching 9/11 news coverage   
THAT one event catapulted my Daddy into flashbacks to his time in Hawaii seeing the planes from Vietnam come through that had the sick,wounded & dead soldiers on them ........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2010)

Pears cut up, now to the grinder................ 

Dang, any updates on our bowhunters?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pears cut up, now to the grinder................
> 
> Dang, any updates on our bowhunters?!?!?



Saw zero from an old stand site that usually produces a sighting at the least. Scouted and they have kilt the cutover beside me thus shiftin the deer pattern now I gotta find em again and my spot has growed up into a huge thicket. Rekon I mite try the little spot of oaks on the place this evenin. Weren't even no substaintial tracks at the ponds


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2010)

i dont know how yall are doing it out there, its hot.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont know how yall are doing it out there, its hot.



After waitin since january fer a chance to sit in a tree I figgered I mite as well go. And course after enuff stupid ideas they all sound good at the start


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

Sux bein a dawg fan  CMR is kang idjit or the ring leader of a idjit band that is nearly insurmountable


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont know how yall are doing it out there, its hot.



Sure is....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2010)

Final count:
6 quarts
2 pints
2 1/2 pints

Off to b-i-l's birfday supper............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Final count:
> 6 quarts
> 2 pints
> 2 1/2 pints
> ...



WTG....Keebsoliciouspearrelishmakinmomma


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2010)

Dagblasted internet is out has been all day........Going to have to call the kid on this one..........Something or another with the router

Checking in from time to time with the cellphone!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dagblasted internet is out has been all day........Going to have to call the kid on this one..........Something or another with the router
> 
> Checking in from time to time with the cellphone!!



Know how ya feel I been phone postin too 

Ain't sure if the appropriate smiley is  or  so I'll  and  to ya RUTT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Know how ya feel I been phone postin too
> 
> Ain't sure if the appropriate smiley is  or  so I'll  and  to ya RUTT


 To ya Hagrid!!...........Good luck in the morning!!.......We have a training day with the dog tomorrow in S.C.

Ya'll have a good one!!.....Hopefully sometime tomorrow I will be able to check in here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck with Tucker. Y'all be safe travelin'.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 12, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin


 
Howdy Jeff. Just gettin in and hittin the high points. Bout to turn in. Maybe I'll catch you in the mornin before you head to the shack.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeff. Just gettin in and hittin the high points. Bout to turn in. Maybe I'll catch you in the mornin before you head to the shack.



sweet dreams....maybe about that harem ya got


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 12, 2010)

sure is empty in here...........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> sure is empty in here...........



yup


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> sure is empty in here...........





Hankus said:


> yup



Reckon why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon why?


 
Nobody stocked the breakfast buffet this morning..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon why?



cause I aint in the tree today


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Mernin Yall, ugh... fall allergies in full swing. I feel like I swallered a bullfrog  

Guess I better get out and get some hay moved, yall enjoy!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall, ugh... fall allergies in full swing. I feel like I swallered a bullfrog
> 
> Guess I better get out and get some hay moved, yall enjoy!



enjoy what  theres nuttin here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall, ugh... fall allergies in full swing. I feel like I swallered a bullfrog
> 
> Guess I better get out and get some hay moved, yall enjoy!


 
Watch out for Strep Sis. It's going around real bad right now.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been sighted in the SF, deer huntin and bowhuntin forum. Rekon they'll revoke my drivilin license


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've been sighted in the SF, deer huntin and bowhuntin forum. Rekon they'll revoke my drivilin license


 
Naw, I spend more time in various forums than here. Go to the Political Forum. It's where the real fun is..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I spend more time in various forums than here. Go to the Political Forum. It's where the real fun is..



thanks fer the offer but I'll pass yall dont think its fun over there til theres a multibanding


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 12, 2010)

Mornin!

Just got a picture text from Sulli "Purty Eyes" and he stuck him a 6 pointer this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody stocked the breakfast buffet this morning..



We need to have a talk with somebody about that.....



Hankus said:


> cause I aint in the tree today



What happenedMomma worked up a list fer ya??



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall, ugh... fall allergies in full swing. I feel like I swallered a bullfrog
> 
> Guess I better get out and get some hay moved, yall enjoy!



Hmmmmm....me too, cept for the frog. Hay Fever???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I spend more time in various forums than here. Go to the Political Forum. It's where the real fun is..



My blood-pressure rises when I go in there



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Just got a picture text from Sulli "Purty Eyes" and he stuck him a 6 pointer this morning.



Mornin' Boss!!

Good for Sulli!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Morning, folks!
14 hours of college football yesterday. I think thats a new record for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, folks!
> 14 hours of college football yesterday. I think thats a new record for me!



_lol!!!_You beat me then


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, folks!
> 14 hours of college football yesterday. I think thats a new record for me!



well, after beer #15'ish and a forty creek and ginger, i kind of slipped away into lala land around 1030'ish...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, after beer #15'ish and a forty creek and ginger, i kind of slipped away into lala land around 1030'ish...



Understandable. You had a rough day.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey y'all. Back in FL for a spell. Need to be gradin' papers but just don't feel like it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Back in FL for a spell. Need to be gradin' papers but just don't feel like it.



Dang sista, that was a quick trip!!

Mornin folks, about to get started on batch #2 - - it's got the hot peppers in it too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2010)

Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!



So, who won with 3 cheaters in a card game?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!





rhbama3 said:


> So, who won with 3 cheaters in a card game?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What happenedMomma worked up a list fer ya??



Yep tween that n school I'll be lucky to werk in a evenin sweatlodge session


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!



They gonna be in the southern sector any of the time?!!?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate the first day off after working all night.

How yall doin?


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang sista, that was a quick trip!!




Yep. Too quick,  but I rarely go home for more than a couple of days. Just enough time to make Bubba kick his girlfriends out of the house.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I hate the first day off after working all night.
> 
> How yall doin?



A lot of nurses I know use Lunesta on that first night off. They tend to sleep most of that first day and then aren't sleepy at night. Lunesta helps them go to sleep and get back on a normal schedule.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

what a hot, lazy, Sunday.
Think me and Woozer will crash for a few....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, after beer #15'ish and a forty creek and ginger, i kind of slipped away into lala land around 1030'ish...



Light weight huh!!!



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Back in FL for a spell. Need to be gradin' papers but just don't feel like it.



Hello Ms. Bubbette!!!



Keebs said:


> Dang sista, that was a quick trip!!
> 
> Mornin folks, about to get started on batch #2 - - it's got the hot peppers in it too!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Self and Self Jr. just left the farm, and they CHEAT at Uno!



Color blind......AND....can't count 



Benji314 said:


> I hate the first day off after working all night.
> 
> How yall doin?



Fine....and you, Benji



rhbama3 said:


> what a hot, lazy, Sunday.
> Think me and Woozer will crash for a few....



Still cuttin grass


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Just got a picture text from Sulli "Purty Eyes" and he stuck him a 6 pointer this morning.



Wasn't mine.  It was my brothers (see pic).  He called and said he had shot it and needed help.  As I was getting out of the stand, I jump an 8 pointer.   But I know where he hangs out at now. 



BBQBOSS said:


> well, after beer #15'ish and a forty creek and ginger, i kind of slipped away into lala land around 1030'ish...









rhbama3 said:


> Understandable. You had a rough day.



Rough day?   What ever could you mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wasn't mine.  It was my brothers.  He called and said he had shot it and needed help.  As I was getting out of the stand, I jump an 8 pointer.   But I know where he hangs out at now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did y'all recover his???

At least you were in da woods


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wasn't mine.  It was my brothers.  He called and said he had shot it and needed help.  As I was getting out of the stand, I jump an 8 pointer.   But I know where he hangs out at now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on the fresh backstraps! 
When you get to FPG, make sure you ask Matty for some of the "special BBQ sauce". Tell him i sent you. He'll know what you mean.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did y'all recover his???
> 
> At least you were in da woods



Yep.  Added a pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep.  Added a pic.



 I like that velvet hangin'!!!

Back to grass cuttin


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wasn't mine.  It was my brothers (see pic).  He called and said he had shot it and needed help.  As I was getting out of the stand, I jump an 8 pointer.   But I know where he hangs out at now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice buck, that velvet hanging off is really cool.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yep. Too quick,  but I rarely go home for more than a couple of days. Just enough time to make Bubba kick his girlfriends out of the house.






Jeff C. said:


> Still cuttin grass




Can you say "roundup"???


----------



## Otis (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "roundup"???


 


As in yall roundup all the crew, its free beer and dance night at Keeb's Place!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wasn't mine.  It was my brothers (see pic).  He called and said he had shot it and needed help.  As I was getting out of the stand, I jump an 8 pointer.   But I know where he hangs out at now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My bad, I thought it was yours... only thing the pic said was "6 pt" so i assumed it was yours... ya jackleg.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> As in yall roundup all the crew, its free beer and dance night at Keeb's Place!



For chief, no, roundup as in "kill da grass"!

Now, if'n you are gonna be down this way, I might could round up a few for a meet-n-greet........... 
But be warned the southern sector don't hold to no cheatin in uno!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> My bad, I thought it was yours... only thing the pic said was "6 pt" so i assumed it was yours... ya jackleg.


 


Skerd eh?


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

that dang fence is up and working now...

almost time to plant...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> Skerd eh?



Skerd'a what???  Sulli?????


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> As in yall roundup all the crew, its free beer and dance night at Keeb's Place!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> that dang fence is up and working now...
> 
> almost time to plant...



How many times ya tested it out?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you cheat in uno?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



You don't think you'd get lost?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't think you'd get lost?



prolly





















hey Rick


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> How do you cheat in uno?



SULTAN!!! 

Oh, cheat at uno?  I dunno..........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> How do you cheat in uno?



use dos cards


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> prolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think Rick can help out on this side of da county!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't think Rick can help out on this side of da county!



I dont think he was helpin me much then he mite as well have been on the other side of the country


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How many times ya tested it out?



many many times, with the tester kit dad got.



i've seen them make a TIGER run away and whimper many times, aint no way im testing it out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> many many times, with the tester kit dad got.
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen them make a TIGER run away and whimper many times, aint no way im testing it out!


 
Who's pickin on Tigers? Y'all know Moonpie is sensitive about that stuff.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

And a good afternoon to all the fine folks what resides on this here spot!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 12, 2010)

Hiyaz Folks...  Hope all well....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> And a good afternoon to all the fine folks what resides on this here spot!



Hey chuck when we goin gator huntin er beer drinkin


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey chuck when we goin gator huntin er beer drinkin



Ah ha hah!

Reckon ya could hang with us?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ah ha hah!
> 
> Reckon ya could hang with us?



I dunno ya gotta post hunt and beer updates fer me to pace myself by


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

_FINALLY!!!_

Forgot one lil spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Whassssss happpenninnnnn Folkses


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I've lost my mind. Anyone seen it laying around?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I've lost my mind. Anyone seen it laying around?



If it's on a sandbank somewhere down the Flint River, fear not! It ain't alone!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2010)

Internet issues resolved!!!.......We now have the internet back!!.........The kid finally called us back on our way back from South Carolina, and told us what to do!!

Just got back in.... Hot, sweaty, tired, and a little sunburned............I think I'm going to hit the showers 

BBL


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

Howdy folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.



evening, nic!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

Man it's slow in here tonight!

What seems to be the major malfunction?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

All said n done I shoulda stayed home watchin football and commenced to poundin 'stones


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> All said n done I shoulda stayed home watchin football and commenced to poundin 'stones



essplanation??


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

so, i willingly got bit by that fence 5 times, not really that bad?


arm was tingly for a few mins though


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> so, i willingly got bit by that fence 5 times, not really that bad?
> 
> 
> arm was tingly for a few mins though




As in voluntary?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> essplanation??



Went huntin and all I got was a good sweat, dunno seed nuttin. Rekon its time to look fer fresher sign


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> so, i willingly got bit by that fence 5 times, not really that bad?
> 
> 
> arm was tingly for a few mins though



Idjit!


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> As in voluntary?


yes sir. see what had happend was... rofl


i saw the chickens go under it, rub they're back on it and act as if it wasnt even there. so im thinking something is up, so i grabbed it. i was wrong, it works just fine.

and then dad was giving me heck, betcha wont do that again...so i had to prove him wrong 4 more times.


chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!



yeah i know...but i wear it proud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir. see what had happend was... rofl
> 
> 
> i saw the chickens go under it, rub they're back on it and act as if it wasnt even there. so im thinking something is up, so i grabbed it. i was wrong, it works just fine.
> ...





I don`t think feathers are conductive. Fingers are. Hickorynut head!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t think feathers are conductive. Fingers are. Hickorynut head!!!



thats what i tried to tell dad, but he was worried it wasnt hooked up right. i think the 5th zap changed his mind.

and i have a hard time backing down from a dare....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.  
should have worn my feathers...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.
> should have worn my feathers...


 
Must not comment, must not, mmmmmmmmmust nnnnnnottt.



Hey Wanda, how've you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.
> should have worn my feathers...


Hey Wander, hows you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Zup Spark!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nick, them sho some fine lookin snake pics.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must not comment, must not, mmmmmmmmmust nnnnnnottt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wanda, how've you been?


 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Wander, hows you?


 
Been staying off the electric fence...

How have ya'll been ? had the boys this weekend, so have been in  the kitchen.. made some killer buttermilk biscuits this morning...


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.
> should have worn my feathers...



baby goats are about as mean as a elec fence!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> baby goats are about as mean as a elec fence!


 
ya know... come to think of it.. they may have pushed me ..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.
> should have worn my feathers...



      

neighbor kinda did the same thing cept he tore down bout 150 feet of it fore he could get away from it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Been staying off the electric fence...
> 
> How have ya'll been ? had the boys this weekend, so have been in  the kitchen.. made some killer buttermilk biscuits this morning...


Buttermilk biscuits have a special place in my heart,....er,.......stomach. Good to see you up and about.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

when I was about 9 we had a collie that would get sparked by the fence on occasion & 
my brother would turn it off & he would still holler... think it was habit.. 
and I guarantee ya .. when I was 6 the little boy next door, 
only told me 1 time to put the BB gun on it.. after I beat the tar outta him..   Ahhh country life.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Buttermilk biscuits have a special place in my heart,....er,.......stomach.



mine too


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Hankcephus.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> when I was about 9 we had a collie that would get sparked by the fence on occasion &
> my brother would turn it off & he would still holler... think it was habit..
> and I guarantee ya .. when I was 6 the little boy next door,
> only told me 1 time to put the BB gun on it.. after I beat the tar outta him..   Ahhh country life.


 That had to be a hoot. Likta seed dat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Spark!


 
Good Craig, how about you?



southwoodshunter said:


> Been staying off the electric fence...
> 
> How have ya'll been ? had the boys this weekend, so have been in the kitchen.. made some killer buttermilk biscuits this morning...


 
Mmmmmm, that sounds yummmmmy



southwoodshunter said:


> when I was about 9 we had a collie that would get sparked by the fence on occasion &
> my brother would turn it off & he would still holler... think it was habit..
> and I guarantee ya .. when I was 6 the little boy next door,
> only told me 1 time to put the BB gun on it.. after I beat the tar outta him..  Ahhh country life.


 
So you was born that way huh? And all this time I thought you said it was divorce that made you mean..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Buttermilk biscuits have a special place in my heart,....er,.......stomach. Good to see you up and about.


 
Mine too, last weekend I had some at Jake Allens with TNGirl & they sure were good & I picked up some buttermilk on the way home ... sure am glad my mama's cooking talent passed on to me... I'd starve to death...
Been busy getting ready for hunting season, moving some stands & shooting clays & Bows. been trying to stay busy.
Chemo catching up with my brother, tired everyday & no appetite. took him some home made veg beef soup fri.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick, them sho some fine lookin snake pics.





Thanks!! 





Did somebody say biscuits???


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Craig, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nope Divorce made me SMART..... I was already ornery....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Ya'll have a good night, I am off to the shower & to bed early for a change... Nite


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Been swampin today.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Craig, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





southwoodshunter said:


> Mine too, last weekend I had some at Jake Allens with TNGirl & they sure were good & I picked up some buttermilk on the way home ... sure am glad my mama's cooking talent passed on to me... I'd starve to death...
> Been busy getting ready for hunting season, moving some stands & shooting clays & Bows. been trying to stay busy.
> Chemo catching up with my brother, tired everyday & no appetite. took him some home made veg beef soup fri.


Yep ize busy with a stand today too. Had to un-warp it then reattach it to another big oak. Still not see any snakes.
 I do hope your brother pulls through. Good home cooking'll do the trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> And a good afternoon to all the fine folks what resides on this here spot!



Howdy chuckyB....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I've lost my mind. Anyone seen it laying around?



I saw one runnin' round in lil small circles...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Internet issues resolved!!!.......We now have the internet back!!.........The kid finally called us back on our way back from South Carolina, and told us what to do!!
> 
> Just got back in.... Hot, sweaty, tired, and a little sunburned............I think I'm going to hit the showers
> 
> BBL



Hey RUTT!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.



Evenin Nic!!!



rhbama3 said:


> evening, nic!



Bammer!!



Hankus said:


> All said n done I shoulda stayed home watchin football and commenced to poundin 'stones



 Sup Hankus...pound away



slip said:


> yes sir. see what had happend was... rofl
> 
> 
> i saw the chickens go under it, rub they're back on it and act as if it wasnt even there. so im thinking something is up, so i grabbed it. i was wrong, it works just fine.
> ...



 



southwoodshunter said:


> Geez... I tried to climb over the elec. fence at some friends once, wanted to pet the baby goats.. after it popped me on the inside of my thigh about 3 times.. I said DANG A BABY GOAT.. don't know which hurt most my leg or my pride.. cos I fell on the ground inside the pen...  but only took the one time.
> should have worn my feathers...






Hi Ms Wanda!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must not comment, must not, mmmmmmmmmust nnnnnnottt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wanda, how've you been?








hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Wander, hows you?



Craig....here I got one fer ya!!!!

Just pigged out on a Pork tenderloin on the grill/smoker, covered with a Pear concoction Teri made up with some fresh uns off the tree, fresh Squarsh w/Tony C's, Collards with Texas Pete Pepper sauce w/peppers, Southern style Hashbrown Casserole w/Ritz crackers, melted butter & Onion, fresh maters, slice or three of onion, and Homemade white wheat rolls......

Mannnnn.......that was good!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Ya'll have a good night, I am off to the shower & to bed early for a change... Nite



nite



Jeff C. said:


> Sup Hankus...pound away



I bleve I will x3 as of now


Heya Trapdaddy did ya dig up anythin good at the swamps


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 12, 2010)

Evening all

Whats new?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Jeff!!

That sounds good!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening all
> 
> Whats new?



same idjits

different day


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Welp....lemme go see if I can get all this grass cuttin off of me.

Btw.....started a small fire in the pine straw and burnt up three shrubs after lighting a fire in the grill and takin' off on the lawnmower  Teri woke up from a nap and put it out with the hose as it burned right up to the deck


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> same idjits
> 
> different day



This idjit is wore out.Between new Bidnezz and the new girl you hooked me up with im tired all the time.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Welp....lemme go see if I can get all this grass cuttin off of me.
> 
> Btw.....started a small fire in the pine straw and burnt up three shrubs after lighting a fire in the grill and takin' off on the lawnmower  Teri woke up from a nap and put it out with the hose as it burned right up to the deck



well lemme be the first to tolt ya: IDJIT 

good thang ya catched it fore sumthin bad happened, and why she aint jus put it out stedda messin up yore nap


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> This idjit is wore out.Between new Bidnezz and the new girl you hooked me up with im tired all the time.



Thats why I sent her. She was interferin with my drinkin n hunt prep. Plus she made me lose 30lbs and I caint give up my membership to team fatboy outdoors fer jus any ole girl


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy chuckyB....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief, that sounds soooo good that i had to get up an hit da fridge fo some more scraps of mine. With cookin like that, we'll do juzz fine at the camp.



Hankus said:


> nite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the first'un to be seed. Did get a stand back up. 



wickedjester said:


> Evening all
> 
> Whats new?


Evening WJ



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeff!!
> 
> That sounds good!!


Hey Mitch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well lemme be the first to tolt ya: IDJIT






hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch.


Evening Craig!!...........When you headed back to the swamp??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Not the first'un to be seed. Did get a stand back up.



man the last deer to walk on my place must've left their tracks in a t-rex waller


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Craig!!...........When you headed back to the swamp??


Pobley be next Sunday afternoon. May even take a little river trip. You welcome to go along.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thats why I sent her. She was interferin with my drinkin n hunt prep. Plus she made me lose 30lbs and I caint give up my membership to team fatboy outdoors fer jus any ole girl



She isnt too demanding around here....

She even helped drag deer to truck this evening.

Hey hogtrap


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> man the last deer to walk on my place must've left their tracks in a t-rex waller


Boy,...yew crazy.Atts a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> She isnt too demanding around here....
> 
> She even helped drag deer to truck this evening.
> 
> Hey hogtrap


Drag da deer! Now that's a keeper.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Pobley be next Sunday afternoon. May even take a little river trip. You welcome to go along.


Preciate the offer!!........Gonna be tied up for the next couple of weekends!!.......You going after Mr. No shoulders, or four legged critters??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Drag da deer! Now that's a keeper.



only thang she drag round here was my check to town. She shore aint drag nuttin heavy yu musta put the  to her


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Preciate the offer!!........Gonna be tied up for the next couple of weekends!!.......You going after Mr. No shoulders, or four legged critters??



prolly both em


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only thang she drag round here was my check to town. She shore aint drag nuttin heavy yu musta put the  to her



She bought me a nice bow.Didnt know where she got the money.

Thanks Bro,I will consider both her and the bow as early Christmas presents!

She actually likes it here.She goes down to the dock everyday and fishes.She has a great all over tan now.But we dont have  a tanning bed Plus,I dont ever see my fishing rods moved and she hasnt asked me to buy here one...


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Drag da deer! Now that's a keeper.



She can stay around for a little while.

Im not getting attached to any of them anymore.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Preciate the offer!!........Gonna be tied up for the next couple of weekends!!.......You going after Mr. No shoulders, or four legged critters??


Ooh ima alwsys after a good viper, but i'd like to put a Rage broadhead in a hog.



Hankus said:


> only thang she drag round here was my check to town. She shore aint drag nuttin heavy yu musta put the  to her


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> She bought me a nice bow.Didnt know where she got the money.
> 
> Thanks Bro,I will consider both her and the bow as early Christmas presents!
> 
> She actually likes it here.She goes down to the dock everyday and fishes.She has a great all over tan now.But we dont have  a tanning bed Plus,I dont ever see my fishing rods moved and she hasnt asked me to buy here one...



better lock up the bow and the rods, cause the first time I had her she got a good tan then a bunch of my good gear got good n gone


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 12, 2010)

Folks this day started far too early for me, and right now I can barely keep my eyes open!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!

Ya'll have a goodun, and be safe in your endeavors tomorrow!!....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> She bought me a nice bow.Didnt know where she got the money.
> 
> Thanks Bro,I will consider both her and the bow as early Christmas presents!
> 
> She actually likes it here.She goes down to the dock everyday and fishes.She has a great all over tan now.But we dont have  a tanning bed Plus,I dont ever see my fishing rods moved and she hasnt asked me to buy here one...


Man you better buy her one dem Zebco33's and some crickets.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Folks this day started far too early for me, and right now I can barely keep my eyes open!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!
> 
> Ya'll have a goodun, and be safe in your endeavors tomorrow!!....


See ya Mitch, and you have a gooden too. Nite bud.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ooh ima alwsys after a good viper, but i'd like to put a Rage broadhead in a hog.



I aint got no hogs on this property, and it seems no deer rite now. Rekon I mite go public durin the week and mebbe next weekend


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Folks this day started far too early for me, and right now I can barely keep my eyes open!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!
> 
> Ya'll have a goodun, and be safe in your endeavors tomorrow!!....



nite RUTT



hogtrap44 said:


> Man you better buy her one dem Zebco33's and some crickets.



shoot man she aint werth a 202 n a wigglar


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint got no hogs on this property, and it seems no deer rite now. Rekon I mite go public durin the week and mebbe next weekend


Yew gonna have to get here in gun season. Make a plan.



Hankus said:


> nite RUTT
> 
> 
> 
> shoot man she aint werth a 202 n a wigglar


WOW.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Weeedoggy's, it's been a long/short weekend!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yew gonna have to get here in gun season. Make a plan.



mebbe so  I commence to commencin on negotiations at FPG that agreeable


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Weeedoggy's, it's been a long/short weekend!!



yup I been sneakin to the SF and I dunno think they like me.  That may be the gateway drug to the PF


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Weeedoggy's, it's been a long/short weekend!!


Yes it has. Same here. Hi ya Keebs.



Hankus said:


> mebbe so  I commence to commencin on negotiations at FPG that agreeable


Well you just get ta thankin an thinking. I sho ya come upa sompin.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well you just get ta thankin an thinking. I sho ya come upa sompin.



my sign dont get no hotter when the shootin range opens in the clearcut nextdoor and I'll be headed someres. I got some public spots they is jus so dang aggrivating to get to


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> my sign dont get no hotter when the shootin range opens in the clearcut nextdoor and I'll be headed someres. I got some public spots they is jus so dang aggrivating to get to


What ive found is them hard to get to places will get yew mo meat than dem easy spots.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What ive found is them hard to get to places will get yew mo meat than dem easy spots.



yup; had a buddy by the store Friday and he tolt me he was goin public fer bowseason to stay off his land til rifle season. I asked which WMA then tolt him bout 4 of the 5 spots he was thinkin of huntin. If I know and he knows and his buddy showed him rekon theys less than a hunnert people that wanna try n hunt them spots.  

It shore is hard to get into and out of the few "secret" spots I know but the sign outta be good so I may try it Friday evenin to see if I need to try it Sat morn


oh yeah and  seed yall later


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awake time has fade to black. Yak sack time has come.
 Ya'll be good. Nite all.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yup I been sneakin to the SF and I dunno think they like me.  That may be the gateway drug to the PF


or vice versa! 


hogtrap44 said:


> Yes it has. Same here. Hi ya Keebs.
> 
> Well you just get ta thankin an thinking. I sho ya come upa sompin.


HT, my 2nd batch of relish is right up yor alley, my friend!! 



Hankus said:


> oh yeah and  seed yall later





hogtrap44 said:


> Awake time has fade to black. Yak sack time has come.
> Ya'll be good. Nite all.



I'm right behind you guys!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm right behind you guys!!



nite keebs jus happened to catch ya on my last new post serch fer bed


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 12, 2010)

Howdy, y'all!! What a weekend!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy, y'all!! What a weekend!!



hey miz Belle

nite miz Belle


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey miz Belle
> 
> nite miz Belle



Night Hank!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

Evenin` Little Red. What is that in your avatar?


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

tween dark and now the deer already hit my okra (no fence around it.) and i've let the dogs out atleast 7, 8 times since dark....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2010)

Dadgum her hide!! She flat out ignored me!  


Slip, don`t let them deer ruurn your okra. It`ll bear till frost if you`ll keep it cut.


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum her hide!! She flat out ignored me!
> 
> 
> Slip, don`t let them deer ruurn your okra. It`ll bear till frost if you`ll keep it cut.



planted the dang things in early summer and aint got one  piece of okra off of it.. they are just now as tall as me.


but, the soil they are in was never touched, didnt have time. guess that 'splains it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2010)

Wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO


Morning Jeff...I been up and at work,just trying to catch up


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> NO
> 
> 
> Morning Jeff...I been up and at work,just trying to catch up



I know how that goes.......we've had our asst.plant manager spend the shift with us all night


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I know how that goes.......we've had our asst.plant manager spend the shift with us all night



Always nice tryin to werk wid a dignitary askin why did ya do it that way and why did ya do it now stead of sooner or later


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I know how that goes.......we've had our asst.plant manager spend the shift with us all night



It is just a typical day



Hankus said:


> Always nice tryin to werk wid a dignitary askin why did ya do it that way and why did ya do it now stead of sooner or later



Isn't that just a manager in general?

Morning Hankus


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is just a typical day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually the way they operate. I don't see how they ever manage anythin when they never know what's goin on.

Mornen Tiny ya done any fishin lately


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks!!!



Mornen der Benji

Looks like a long week fer me how bout you


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen der Benji
> 
> Looks like a long week fer me how bout you



This week is my short week. 

Off today and tomorrow then I work wed-fri then off for four days


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> This week is my short week.
> 
> Off today and tomorrow then I work wed-fri then off for four days



That's pretty sweet fer a week of werk. Mine ain't that short I get all five days, but I gots to pay d bills somehow so what ya gonna do  least it ain't near as bad as my last job


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

What type of bees produce milk?
















Boo-Bees!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's pretty sweet fer a week of werk. Mine ain't that short I get all five days, but I gots to pay d bills somehow so what ya gonna do  least it ain't near as bad as my last job


My long week is me working wed-sat. I at least get three days off.



OutFishHim said:


> What type of bees produce milk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check yo email!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> My long week is me working wed-sat. I at least get three days off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checked....I like the Rock Bottom one....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What type of bees produce milk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idjit


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Usually the way they operate. I don't see how they ever manage anythin when they never know what's goin on.
> 
> Mornen Tiny ya done any fishin lately



I went carpin yesterday...I had 11 runs and no landed fish ,I broke 2 off anf fought 6 others for a few minutes before the hook came  out,I must need some better hooks or something..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I went carpin yesterday...I had 11 runs and no landed fish ,I broke 2 off anf fought 6 others for a few minutes before the hook came  out,I must need some better hooks or something..



any excuse to buy new gear is a goodun I'd show use it



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Checked....I like the Rock Bottom one....


Mine was the "What has been seen" one. Made me L-O-L


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Mornin darlin!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mine was the "What has been seen" one. Made me L-O-L







BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin darlin!



Good morning Boss!


----------



## magoo (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What type of bees produce milk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That's funny right there. I don't care who ya are


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Woot woot!! Peanut butter jelly time!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Boss!



Hey I'm just layin in the bed.... Wanna bring me some breakfast?


----------



## baldfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello strangers how yall doin


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> any excuse to buy new gear is a goodun I'd show use it



Of course I did break a rod on Saturday,guess I need 2 new one to replace the one.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey I'm just layin in the bed.... Wanna bring me some breakfast?



Sure, I don't work till 3.......wait are you sick?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Of course I did break a rod on Saturday,guess I need 2 new one to replace the one.....



I would get three. A new one, a backup, and a backup to the backup.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hello strangers how yall doin



Charlie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Of course I did break a rod on Saturday,guess I need 2 new one to replace the one.....



need new rod, line, and hooks.  mite as well get sinkers, corks and a new 33 to round out the new rig


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sure, I don't work till 3.......wait are you sick?



Nope, not sick. But the little one is.  I laid out to take him to the doctor...

Now about breakfast... I'll take a couple hams and some of those milk producing bees.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sure, I don't work till 3.......wait are you sick?



Rodney Carrington's explaination comes to mind 
I'd post it but it aint appropriate


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, not sick. But the little one is.  I laid out to take him to the doctor...
> 
> Now about breakfast... I'll take a couple hams and some of those milk producing bees.



   

I'll have what he's having!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Rodney Carrington's explaination comes to mind
> I'd post it but it aint appropriate



"Well I told you I was sick!"


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, not sick. But the little one is.  I laid out to take him to the doctor...
> 
> Now about breakfast... I'll take a couple hams and some of those milk producing bees.



dude that sux you definitely deserve the bees


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Mornin y'all!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> "Well I told you I was sick!"



  and the actions and faces associated with it were priceless


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin y'all!!!!



Heeeeeyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and the actions and faces associated with it were priceless



YUP!!!

That is a funny man right there!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin y'all!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> YUP!!!
> 
> That is a funny man right there!



after the bees and the talk of bein sick i bleve I'll have to crank up a little "show them to me"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Heeeeeyyyyy!!!!!!!



HEY!!!!! 



Hankus said:


>



Hey Rick.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, not sick. But the little one is.  I laid out to take him to the doctor...
> 
> Now about breakfast... I'll take a couple hams and some of those milk producing bees.



Well let me round them up and I'm on my way!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't beat some Rodney........... that guy is FUNnee!! 

Marvelous Monday, Folks!!


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> after the bees and the talk of bein sick i bleve I'll have to crank up a little "show them to me"



"I said, If you love your country!"


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin y'all!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rick.



hey slick



OutFishHim said:


> Well let me round them up and I'm on my way!



that may take a minute



Keebs said:


> Can't beat some Rodney........... that guy is FUNnee!!
> 
> Marvelous Monday, Folks!!



yup hes a funny little man






welp oft to school


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY!!!!!


How you doin'?



OutFishHim said:


> Well let me round them up and I'm on my way!


Where's the love??


Keebs said:


> Can't beat some Rodney........... that guy is FUNnee!!
> 
> Marvelous Monday, Folks!!



Keebs!!! How you are?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2010)

morning driveby!
You WOW's and MOW's better start thinking of a new thread title!
See ya'll this afternoon!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Keebs!  Are your gums itchin'?



Hankus said:


> that may take a minute
> 
> 
> welp oft to school





Have fun!



Benji314 said:


> How you doin'?
> 
> 
> Where's the love??



Sorry dude, you are 2 1/2 hours away and he is 2 1/2 minutes away......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> How you doin'?
> 
> 
> Where's the love??
> ...



I'm good. How about you?

Hey Keebs!!! I got no response on that text Saturday night.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Keebs!  Are your gums itchin'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But well worth the drive!!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm good. How about you?
> 
> Hey Keebs!!! I got no response on that text Saturday night.


 My second day off out of three. Pretty good!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> You WOW's and MOW's better start thinking of a new thread title!
> See ya'll this afternoon!



Mornin' Robert!

Driveler Petting Zoo and Boo-Bee Farm......


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> 
> Driveler Petting Zoo and Boo-Bee Farm......



That right there is a money making idea!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs!!! I got no response on that text Saturday night.








Salt Licker......


Benji314 said:


> But well worth the drive!!
> 
> My second day off out of three. Pretty good!!!!



I drove through there twice last weekend, but you were up here....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> But well worth the drive!!
> 
> My second day off out of three. Pretty good!!!!



That's good!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> 
> Driveler Petting Zoo and Boo-Bee Farm......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Keebs!!! How you are?


Good, other than it being Monday & "some" of us have to work!  



OutFishHim said:


>






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey






rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> You WOW's and MOW's better start thinking of a new thread title!
> See ya'll this afternoon!


I think we have a list ready.............. hold on, it's around here some where............ Hey SSG, don't you have the list this week?!?!



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Keebs!  Are your gums itchin'?


Not one bit!!  But I've gotta watch my wording............................... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm good. How about you?
> 
> Hey Keebs!!! I got no response on that text Saturday night.



 to which one?!?!
Oh yeah, how's the skeeter bites???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Salt Licker......
> 
> 
> I drove through there twice last weekend, but you were up here....



I liked that picture you sent.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Salt Licker......
> 
> 
> I drove through there twice last weekend, but you were up here....



I drive through there twice last weekend also! But you were down here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good, other than it being Monday & "some" of us have to work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last one 

What skeeter bites???

Yes I have the list


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> 
> Driveler Petting Zoo and Boo-Bee Farm......



Not another zoo  at the last one the guard goat kept bitin me til I had to drivel in tripods lounge


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well let me round them up and I'm on my way!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Charlie!!!!!!!!!!



Hawt Heather

Dang yall some postin fools walk out side for minute and the page almost filled up


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 13, 2010)

Man getting old stinks. Just got up to get a drink and my hip locked up. I already sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies in the morning when I get up. Not to mention my shoulder feels like I'm getting stabbed in it every now and then. 

Ofh, how do you do handle getting old??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hawt Heather
> 
> Dang yall some postin fools walk out side for minute and the page almost filled up




You got part of thatun dead on


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

I just realized I have poison ivy from riding out in the woods with OFH.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2010)




----------

